# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  منهج الدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب في تفسيره "التفسير القرآني للقرآن" دراسة مقارنة نقدية

## محمد أحمد حميده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدِّم لكم - أعضاء الملتقى الكرام - هذا القالب الجديد والذي اقترحته - بفضل من الله تعالى - لإعادة دراسة التفاسير الموجودة وفقه ، والخروج عن الطريقة النمطية في دراسة التفاسير المكتفية بمجرد تقديم وصف لمنهج المفسِّر - أي مفسر - دون إبراز ما للتفسير وما عليه - نقد التفسير.
حتى لو قدَّمت هذه التفاسير انتقادات جزئية لمنهج المفسِّر - أي مفسر : ففي أي ضوء تم تقديم هذا النقد ووفق أي منهج؟
والطريقة النمطية لدراسة مناهج المفسرين - التي أدت فعلا ما عليها في مرحلة المفترض أنها ولَّت وقدمت لنا الوصف الكافي لمناهج المفسرين - لا بد من إعادة تجديد النظرة لهذه المناهج : نظرة ناقدة وفق منهج أجمع علماء التفسير وعلوم القرآن عليه ، ولا نكتفي بمجرد نقد المنهج بل نقدِّم أمثلة من التفسير ذاته حول مدى اقتراب أو ابتعاد المفسر عن المنهجية المثلى في التفسير ، ونقدِّم أمثلة لاقترابه أو وفاقه للمنهج الأمثل وأثر ذلك في أقوله - مادة التفسير ذاته ، وأيضًا نقدِّم أمثلة لابتعاده أو حيدته عن المنهجية المثلى في التفسير وأثر ذلك أيضًا في أقواله - مادة التفسير ذاته.
ولا نقف مكتوفي الأيدي - أخواني الكرام - عندما يبتعد أو يحيد المفسِّر عن المنهجية المثلى فتأتي تفسيراته تحميلا لكتاب الله مالا يحتمله : لا نقف عند ذلك مخرجين خطأه المنهجي ومدى ابتعاده عن المنهجية ونتييجة ذلك الابتعاد المتمثلة بالأقوال الشاذة في التفسير - المُقالة كنتيجة حتمية لمنهجه الشاذ - الغير أصيل - لا نقف عند ذلك بل نأتي بالقول الصحيح الذي جاء وفق منهج صحيح من تفسير - ويُستحسن تفاسير - أخرى ، ونترك للقارئ أن يعقد المقارنة بنفسه ليتسنى له معرفة أهمية المنهجية من عدمها في التفسير .
هذا أخواني الكرام وأرجو مناقشة كل ما ورد في البحث لكي تكتمل الفائدة ، فإن وُجد أن ما قدَّمته صحيحًا فلننشره لكي يسير الدارسون وفقه لدراسة التفاسير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله نستفتح خزائن علمه ، ونطرق أبواب حكمته ، وبحمده تعالى نستقبل مواطر فضله ، ونرجو المزيد من غيوث رحمته ، وبالصلاة والسلام على رسوله نتزود بخير زاد في صحبتنا لكتابه ؛ الذي نزل به الروح الأمين على قلب رسول الله r نزل هدىً ورحمة للعالمين.....       أمَّا بعد :
من قوله تعالى - ﴿ إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِندَ اللّهِ الإِسْلاَمُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْياً بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ فَإِنَّ اللّهِ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ ﴾([1]) ، ومن قوله تعالى - ﴿ فَلَوْلاَ نَفَرَ مِن كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ طَآئِفَةٌ لِّيَتَفَقَّهُو  اْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلِيُنذِرُواْ قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُواْ إِلَيْهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَحْذَرُونَ ﴾([2]) ومن قوله r «من قال في القرآن بغير علم فليتبوأ مقعده من النار» ([3]) وفي رواية « من قال في القرآن برأيه فأصاب فقد أخطأ » يتبين أنه لكي يتم لنا كمال الدين المقبول لدى الله تعالى ، يلزم التفقه في الدين ، ولمّا كان القرآن الكريم هو كلام الله تعالى هو ملاذ هذه الأمة الأخير من ويلات الزمان ؛ لمّا كان هذا وَجَبَ حسْن التعرض لكتاب الله تعالى تحت منهج واضح قويم لدراسة كتابه تعالى.
وتتكون خطة البحث في هذا الموضوع من مقدمة وتمهيد وخمسة أبواب وخاتمة.
المقدمة:
وتشتمل على ما ينبغي أن تحويه المقدمات من أمور ضرورية وهي:
*v* *عنوان الموضوع.*
*v* *أسباب اختيار الموضوع.*
*v* *أهمية البحث في هذا الموضوع.*
*v* *المنهج المتَّبع في بحث هذا الموضوع.*
*v* الدراسات السابقة في هذا الموضوع.

عنوان الموضوع:
عنوان الموضوع هو - منهج الدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب في تفسيره «التفسير القرآني للقرآن » دراسة مقارنة نقدية:
وهذا العنوان يتمُّ بمحاكمة المفسِّر - من خلال منهجه في التفسير – في ضوء منهج أمثل يُحاكم عليه ويعايَر من خلال عقد مقارنة بينهما هدفها بيان ما للتفسير وما عليه.
أسباب اختيار الموضوع:
تتوزع أسباب اختيار البحث لهذا  الموضوع على قسمين - قسم خاص بالناحية النظرية في البحث ، وقسم خاص بالناحية التطبيقية فيه .
أولاً - الأسباب المتعلقة بالناحية النظرية في البحث:
*1.* *القرآن الكريم - كتابٌ ختم الله به الكتبَ ، وأنزله على نبيٍ ختم به الأنبياءَ ، بدينٍ عامٍ خالدٍ ختم به الأديانَ ؛ فهو دستور الخالق لإصلاح الخلقِ ، وقانون السماء لهداية الأرضِ ، أنهى إليه مُنزِّلُه كلَّ تشريعٍ ، وأودعه كل نهضةٍ ، وناط به كل سعادةٍ ، وهو حجة الوصول وآيته الكبرى - يقوم في فم الدنيا شاهدًا برسالته ، وناطقًا بنبوته ، دليلا على صدقه وأمانته ، وهو ملاذ الدين الأعلى - يستند إليه الإسلام في عقائده وعباداته وحِكمه وأحكامه ، وآدابه وأخلاقه ، وقصصه ومواعظه ، وعلومه ومعارفه ، وهو – أولا وأخيرًا – القوة المحوِّلة التي غيَّرت صورة العالم ، ونقلت حدود الممالك ، وحوَّلت مجرى التاريخ ، وأنقذت الإنسانية العاثرة ، فكأنما خلقتْ الوجودَ خلقًا جديدًا([4]).*
*2.* *وعليه - فإنَّ خير ما صُرفتْ له الجهودُ ، واشتغل به العلماء تعليمًا وتفسيرًا وتفهمًا ودراسةً واستنباطًا كتاب الله* *U**الذي ﴿ لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ ﴾([5]) فهو كتاب هداية ودستور أمة هي خير أمة أُخرجت للناس([6]) ، ولقد حفلت الأمة الإسلامية بالقرآن الكريم واحتفت به احتفاءً جليلا ، لقد تعهدته بالحفظ ، بكل وسائل الحفظ - قراءةً وكتابةً وفهمًا واستنباطًا ثم تفسيرًا ، ولقد أجهدَ المفسرون أنفسهم في خدمة القرآن الكريم - أداءً للأمانة ، وتبليغًا للرسالة ، وقد قدَّم كل مفسِّر قصارى ما لديه من فنِّه - لقد بذل النحويون كل ما عندهم من دراية فيما يتعلَّق بتفسير القرآن الكريم في هذا المجال ، وبذل علماء البلاغة ، وعلماء الفقه ، وعلماء التوحيد  . . أقصى ما في وسعهم خدمةً للقرآن الكريم([7]).*
*3.* *ولكن صحبة المسلمين للقرآن الكريم لم تكن قائمة على العدل والإحسان في جميع الأحوال . . فكثيرًا ما أساء المسلمون تلك الصحبة ، وأوسعوها جفاءً وعقوقًا ، حيث يعيش القرآن فيهم غريبًا . . لا يقفون عنده ، ولا يلتفتون إليه ، ولا يتدبرون آياته ، ولا يتلقُّون بعض ما فيه من خيرٍ وهدى ! والجفوة التي بين المسلمين وبين القرآن الكريم جفوة غليظة مستحكمة قد تداعت عليها دواعٍ كثيرة أحكمت بنيانها وثبتت دعائمها فلم يعد بين المسلمين وبين القرآن طريقٌ يصلهم به إلا تلك الطرق الدارسة الطامسة ، والتي تتصاعد منها أتربة وأدخنة تعمِّي على الناظر منهم في كتاب الله وجوهَ الحق والخير التي فيه([8]).*
*4.* *إن الكتب المصنَّفة في التفسير مشحونة بالغثِّ والثمين ، والباطل الواضح والحق المبين ، والعلم إما قولٌ مصدَّقٌ عن معصوم ، وإما قولٌ عليه دليلٌ معلومٌ ، وما سوى ذلك فإما مزيَّفٌ مردودٌ ، وإما موقوفٌ لا يُعلم أنه بهرجٌ([9]) ولا منقودٌ([10]) ، وحاجة الأمة ماسَّةٌ إلى فهم القرآن([11]).*
*5.* *قد تنوَّعت جهود العلماء في هذا الباب – التفسير – واختلف وردُهم وصدُرهم عن الكتاب العزيز ، إلا أن القارئ ربَّما استوقفه قولٌ أو آخر في تفسيرٍ ما ، وأحسَّ أن ربطه بالآية الكريمة واعتمادَه ضِمن تفسيرها أن ذلك مجانبةٌ للصواب وتحميلٌ لكلام الله ما لا يحتمله ، بل وربَّما حملٌ له على ما لا يليق به ، وبطبيعة الحال هذه الأقوال متفاوتة في مباينتها لجادَّة الصواب ، وأصحابها متفاوتون في الشطط الذي ركبوه ، والبعد الذي نأوا به ، وربما وقع التساؤل - ما سبب هذه الأقوال؟ وما منشأ ذلك؟ وكيف سوِّدت بها صحفٌ كثيرةٌ ؟ وهل لذلك أثر على المنهج السليم في التفسير؟ وما مدى هذا الأثر على المعنى الصحيح للآية؟([12]).*
*6.* *وفي أثناء تقديمه لرسالة دكتوراه بعنوان «أسباب الخطأ في التفسير دراسة تأصيلية» أوجز الأستاذ الدكتور حكمت بن بشير بن ياسين - الأستاذ في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة -  محتفيًا بصاحبها ، حيث قال: "توصَّل – الباحث – إلى نتائج مبتكرة وقواعد معتبرة ، وجامعها أربع كليات – أسباب الخطأ في التفسير – وهي كما يلي:*
*1-* * العدول عن مصادر التفسير الأصلية وأصوله الصحيحة الثابتة.*
*2-* * عدم الدقة في فهم مراد نصوص الآيات ومدلولاتها.*
*3-* * إخضاع النصوص القرآنية للأهواء والتَّعصُّبات والبدع.*
*4-* * القصور في تطبيق الشروط اللازمة للتفسير"([13]) ، ولا يخفى ما قد تؤدي إليه هذه الأسباب – منفردة أو مجتمعة – إلى تفويت الفرصة على المسلمين في الاستهداء بهدي ربهم* *Y**.*
*7.* *من المعلوم أن كتاب الله تعالى تتفاوت دلالة آياته على المعاني وضوحًا وخفاءً ، ولو كانت آياتُه تتساوى في إدراكها الأفهام لخمدت الهمم وركدت الأفهام ، ويشملها الجهل لعدم وجود ما يحملها على الغوص والتفكير العميق ، ولكن الله – جلَّت حكمته – جعل كتابه الكريم بحيث تختلف الأفهام والقرائح في إدراك أسراره واجتلاء معانيه([14]).*
*8.* *من المعلوم أن لكل علمٍ من العلوم ولكل فنٍ من الفنون شروطًا وضوابط لابد من أخذها عند الاشتغال به وعند عدم تطبيقاتها يحصل الخلل ويظهر الانحراف في ذلك العمل العلمي ، وعلم التفسير من أجل العلوم الإسلامية وأهمها وأعظمها شأنًا وفضلاً ؛ فكيف يُعرَضُ عن شروطه الأساسية وقواعده الضرورية التي قررها أهل العلم للوصول إلى مراد الله* *U** على الوجه المطلوب واللائق به ، وهناك شروط وضوابط  لتأصيل المنهج الصحيح ووضع الطريق المستقيم لتفسير القرآن الكريم يجب توفيرها ولا يجوز إهمالها وإهدارها بحال من الأحوال - منها ما يتعلق بطريقة التفسير ومنهجه الذي يلزم السير عليه ، ومنها ما يتعلق بأوصاف المفسِّر العلمية والعقدية([15]).*
*9.* والعدول عن تطبيق أهم الشروط اللازمة للتفسير – من كلا النوعين العلمية والعقدية – يلوِّث وجه التفسير المشرق ، ويكدِّر صفاءه ، ويفسد بهاءه ، بتغيير الحقائق وتبديل المعاني وقلب المفاهيم . والقصور في تطبيق هذه الشروط يأتي بنتائج غير مرضية وتحقيقات غير صحيحة في التفسير ، كما أنه يدل على عدم الأهلية في الخوض في مجال التفسير([16]).
ثانيًا  - الأسباب المتعلقة بالناحية التطبيقية في البحث:
*10.* *الدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب عالم ذو ثقافة واسعة ، وصاحب نظرية إصلاحية إسلامية وهو ما نلمسه في مؤلفاته في المكتبة القرآنية.* 
*11.* *التفسير القرآني للقرآن الكريم تفسير معاصر للقرآن الكريم من حيث كون القرآن الكريم صالحًا لكل زمان ، والتفسير القرآني للقرآن يمثِّل رؤية العصر – بصرف النظر عمَّا لو وُجدت مآخذ في التفسير – لاستشراف هدي القرآن العظيم.* 
*12.* مدى نجاح التفسير القرآني للقرآن في هذا الاستشراف الهديي متوقف على مدى أصالة المنهج المتبَّع في التفسير([17]).
أهمية الدراسة :
أهمية هذا الموضوع من الناحية النظرية:
*1.* خدمة علم التفسير حيث يستقصي البحث في هذا الموضوع دقائق منهج قويم أجمع عليه علماء التفسير وعلوم القرآن في كل ناحية من النواحي التفسيرية.
أهمية البحث في هذا الموضوع من الناحية التطبيقية:
*2.* *خدمة التفسير في حد ذاته ؛ حيث يقوم البحث باستقراء منهج المفسر وكيفية تعامله مع كافة النواحي التفسيرية.*
*3.* *خدمة التفسير في حد ذاته ؛ حيث يقدم البحث في هذا الموضوع نقدًا لمنهج المفسِّر في ضوء منهج أمثل يُعاير عليه لتبيين ما للتفسير وما عليه.*
*4.* خدمة تفسير القرآن بصفة عامة ؛ حيث يقدم البحث في هذا الموضوع الأثر التطبيقي الناتج عن مدى أصالة وصحة وعلمية المنهج المتَّبع في التفسير.
منهج الدراسة :
منهج استقرائي في :
*1.* *كتب التفسير وعلوم القرآن وأصول الفقه واللغة هدفه استخراج منهجًا أمثل أجمع علماء التفسير وعلوم القرآن أنه المنهج الأمثل والأصح في التفسير .*
*2.* *كتب التفسير وعلوم القرآن وأصول الفقه هدفه ضرب أمثلة على أثر المنهجية المثلى في التفسير من عدمها على صحة التفسير.*
*3.* *تفسير الدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب « التفسير القرآني للقرآن » هدفه استخراج منهج المفسر في تفسيره.*
*4.* تفسير الدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب « التفسير القرآني للقرآن » هدفه استخراج إسقاطات المفسر للحلول القرآنية على إنسان هذا العصر ومشكلاته.
منهج مقارن في :
*5.* *عقد مقارنة بين المنهج الأمثل والمجمع عليه من علماء التفسير وعلوم القرآن وبين منهج الدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب في تفسيره التفسير القرآني للقرآن.*
*6.* عقد مقارنة بين مذموم المناهج ومحمودها وأثر كليهما على صحة التفسيرية من عدمه.
منهج وصفي في :
*7.* *وصف أثر المنهج المحمود وأثر المنهج المذموم في صحة التفسير.*
*8.* *بالإضافة إلى  الضروريات اللازمة في أي بحث علمي من:*
*&yacute;* *تجنب الاستطراد وعدم الخروج عن الموضوع.*
*&yacute;* *تنظيم مواد الدراسة تحت العناوين الفرعية المعبرة عنها.*
*&yacute;* *توثيق الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية والأقوال المأثورة.*
*&yacute;* *شرح المصطلحات الواردة في البحث.*
*&yacute;* *العناية بقواعد اللغة العربية من إملاء وعلامات الترقيم وغيرها.*
*&yacute;* *ترجمة للأعلام والأماكن الوارد ذكرها في البحث.*
*&yacute;* *تحرير خاتمة بها ملخص للبحث مع النتائج المتوصَّل إليها ، كذلك تقديم توصيَّات البحث الخاصة بالدراسات القادمة المرتبطة بالموضوع*
*&yacute;* ثم الفهارس المتعارف عليها.
الدراسات السابقة :
وبعد توضيح مدى أهمية البحث وأن هدفه ليس مجرد وصفٍ لمنهج الدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب في تفسيره «التفسير القرآني للقرآن» ، بل هو محاولة لجمع شتات منهج أمثل في التفسير من ثنايا كتب علوم القرآن والتفسير المعنية بذلك ، ثم النظر إلى تفسير الدكتور عبد الكريم في ضوء هذا المنهج ، وتوضيح أثر وجود المنهجية المثلى أو اختفاءها على صحة التفسير من عدمه ، بعد هذا وُجد أن تفسير الدكتور الخطيب لم يُتناول من هذه الجهة.

[1] - سورة آل عمران الآية (19).

[2] - سورة التوبة من الآية (122).

[3] - رواه الترمذي رقم  (2950 ) ، وقال حسن صحيح.

([4]) مناهل العرفان في علوم القرآن (1/12) للشيخ محمد عبد العظيم الزرقاني ، تحقيق فواز أحمد زمَرلي ، نشر دار الكتاب العربي ببيروت ، الطبعة الأولى (1415هـ=1995م). 

([5]) سورة فصِّلت الآية (42).

([6]) مقدمة الأستاذ محمود جبر الزعبي لتفسير صفوة الآثار والمفاهيم من تفسير القرآن العظيم (1/11) لعبد الرحمن بن محمد الدوسري ، نشر دار المغنِي بالرياض ، الطبعة الأولى (1425هـ=2004م) ، وانظر مناهل العرفان في علوم القرآن (1/12).

([7]) مقدمة الدكتور عبد الحليم محمود لكتاب "التفسير ورجاله" (ص4 ، 5) لمحمد الفاضل بن عاشور ، منشورات مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالقاهرة - السنة الثانية ، الكتاب الثالث عشر (1390هـ=1970م).

([8]) التفسير القرآني للقرآن (1/7) للدكتور عبد الكريم يونس ( س من المفسرين ) ، نشر دار الفكر العربي بالقاهرة ( د . ط ، د . ت ).

([9]) أرض بَهْرَجٌ - إذا لم يكن لها من يحميها ، وبَهْرَجَ الشيءَ - إذا أَخَذَ به على غير الطريق / مقاييس اللغة (1/333) لأبي الحسين أحمد بن فارس بن زكريا / تحقيق عبد السلام محمد هارون / نشر دار الفكر ببيروت (1399هـ=1979م) ، بَهْرَجٌ - درهم بهرج = درهم رديء الفضة والمبطَل السِّكة ، وكل مردود عند العرب بهرج / انظر لسان العرب (2/217) لمحمد بن مكرم بن منظور الأفريقي المصري / نشر دار صادر ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى د . ت.

([10]) منقود - ( النون والقاف والدال ) أصل صحيح يدل على إبراز شيءٍ وبروزه ، ودرهمٌ نَقْدٌ - وازنٌ جيدٌ ، كأنه قد كُشف عن حاله فعُلم / انظر - مقاييس اللغة (5/467) ، ومختار الصحاح (ص688) لمحمد بن أبي بكر بن عبد القادر الرازي / تحقيق محمود خاطر / نشر مكتبة لبنان ببيروت (1415هـ=1995م).

([11]) مقدمة في أصول التفسير (ص15 ، 16) لتقي الدين أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية / بعناية فواز أحمد زمَرلي / نشر دار ابن حزم ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1414هـ=1994م).

([12]) الأقوال الشاذة في التفسير «نشأتها وأسبابها وآثارها»(ص6) / للدكتور عبد الرحمن بن صالح بن سليمان الدهش / منشورات سلسلة مجلة الحكمة ببريطانيا / الطبعة الأولي (1425هـ=2004م).

([13]) أسباب الخطأ في التفسير «دراسة تأصيلية» (ص6) / للدكتور طاهر محمود محمد يعقوب ( رسالة دكتوراه» ( جزآن ) من كلية القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة 1422هـ) / نشر دار ابن الجوزي بالمملكة العربية السعودية / الطبعة الأولى (1425هـ).

([14]) أصول التفسير وقواعده (ص11 ، 12) خالد عبد الرحمن العك / نشر دار النفائس ببيروت / الطبعة الثانية (1406هـ=1986م) ، وانظر التفسير والمفسرون (1/46) للدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي / نشر مكتبة وهبه بالقاهرة / الطبعة السابعة (1421هـ=2000م) ، مباحث في علوم القرآن (ص316) لمناع خليل القطان / نشر مكتبة وهبه / الطبعة الحادية عشرة (1421هـ=2000م) ، منهج النقد في التفسير (ص22 ، 23) للدكتور إحسان الأمين / نشر دار الهادي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1428هـ=2007م).

([15]) أسباب الخطأ في التفسير «دراسة تأصيلية» ص(915) ، انظر - في ضوابط البحث في تفسير القرآن الكريم بصفة خاصة - منهج البحث في العلوم الإسلامية (ص 225 - 228) للأستاذ الدكتور محمد الدسوقي / نشر دار الثقافة بالدوحة / الطبعة الثانية (1424هـ=2003م) وانظر – في ضوابط البحث العلمي بصفة عامة - أساليب البحث العلمي ومصادر الدراسات الإسلامية (ص95) للدكتور محمد راكان الدُّغمي / نشر مكتبة الرسالة بعمَّان / الطبعة الثانية (1417هـ=1997م) ، أسس ومبادئ البحث العلمي (ص25) / للدكتورة فاطمة عوض صابر والدكتورة ميرفت علي خفاجة / نشر مكتبة الإشعاع الفنية بالإسكندرية / الطبعة الأولى (2002م).

([16]) أسباب الخطأ في التفسير «دراسة تفصيلية» (ص915).

([17]) انظر أثر الأخذ بهذه القواعد أو إهمالها على صحة التفسير من عدمه - أسباب الخطأ في التفسير«دراسة تأصيلية»(ص915).

----------


## محمد أحمد حميده

« مخطط الدراسة »
المقدمة :
ويُذكر فيها أسباب اختيار الموضوع وأهميته ومنهج تناوله بالدراسة وأهدافه والدراسات السابقة.
الباب التمهيدي - المسلمون وتفسير القرآن
الفصل الأول - أصول التفسير ومناهج المفسرين:
المبحث الأول - معنى أصول التفسير لغة واصطلاحًا:
المبحث الثاني - المؤلفون في أصول التفسير:
المبحث الثالث - معنى مناهج المفسرين لغة واصطلاحًا:
المبحث الرابع - تعدد مناهج المفسرين:
المبحث الخامس - كيفية معرفة منهج المفسر:
المبحث السادس - المنهج الأمثل في التفسير:
الفصل الثاني -  التطور في التفسير:
المبحث الأول - التطور في فهم القرآن:
المبحث الثاني - الأحكام النظرية في القرآن:
المبحث الثالث - الأحكام العملية في القرآن:
المبحث الرابع - أزلية القرآن ومرحلية تفسيره:
المبحث الخامس - التجديد بين القدماء والمحدثين:
المبحث السادس - أثر العصر على تطور قضية إعجاز القرآن :
الباب الأول - مصادر المفسر في تفسيره ومنهجه في تناولها:
الفصل الأول - تفسير القرآن بالقرآن.:
تمهيد - أهمية القرآن كمصدر من مصادر التفسير.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن:
المطلب الأول - ألوان تفسير القرآن بالقرآن:
المطلب الثاني - أهمية اعتماد القراءات حين التفسير:
المطلب الثالث - أشهر مفسري القرآن بالقرآن ومناهجهم:
المطلب الرابع - المنهج الأمثل في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن:
المبحث الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تفسيره القرآن بالقرآن من خلال تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ):
المطلب الأول - أنماط تفسير القرآن بالقرآن في التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ):
المطلب الثاني - أثر استخدام القرآن كمصدر من مصادر التفسير في التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ):
المطلب الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في استخدام القرآن في التفسير من خلال تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ):
المبحث الثالث - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تفسيره القرآن بالقرآن من خلال تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ) في ضوء المنهج الأمثل:
الفصل الثاني - تفسير القرآن بالسنة النبوية:
تمهيد - موقع السنة من القرآن.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في تفسير القرآن بالسنة:
المطلب الأول - ضوابط استدعاء السنة لتفسير القرآن:
المطلب الثاني: مناهج المفسرين في استدعاء السنة لتفسير القرآن:
المطلب الثالث - المنهج الأمثل لاستدعاء السنة حين التفسير:
المبحث الرابع - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في استدعاء السنة لتفسير القرآن من خلال تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ):
المطلب الأول - المرجعية التي اعتمدها ( س من المفسرين ) في تفسير القرآن بالسنة:
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في استدعاء السنة لتفسير القرآن من خلال تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير )
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن مدى استدعاء السنة لتفسير القرآن في التفسير ( ص من التفاسير )
المبحث الخامس - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في استدعائه السنة لتفسير القرآن من خلال تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير )في ضوء المنهج الأمثل:
الفصل الثالث - استدعاء مرويات الصحابة و العلماء:
تمهيد - القيمة العلمية لمرويات الصحابة والعلماء في التفسير.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في استدعاء مرويات الصحابة والعلماء حين التفسير:
المطلب الأول - ضوابط استدعاء مرويات الصحابة والعلماء حين التفسير:
المطلب الثاني - مناهج المفسرين في استدعاء مرويات الصحابة والعلماء حين التفسير:
المطلب الثالث - المنهج الأمثل في استدعاء مرويات الصحابة والعلماء حين التفسير:
المبحث الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في استدعائه لمرويات الصحابة والعلماء في تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ):
المطلب الأول - مرجعية ( س من المفسرين ) لجلب مرويات الصحابة والعلماء في تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ):
المطلب الثاني: منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في استدعائه لمرويات الصحابة والعلماء في تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ):
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في استدعائه لمرويات الصحابة والعلماء في تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ):
المبحث الثالث - نقد منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في استدعائه لمرويات الصحابة والعلماء في تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير )في ضوء المنهج الأمثل:
الفصل الرابع - تفسير القرآن باللغة:
تمهيد - ماهية كتاب الله تعالى.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في استخدام اللغة لتفسير القرآن:
المطلب الأول - ضوابط التفسير اللغوي للقرآن:
المطلب الثاني - مناهج المفسرين في استخدام اللغة لتفسير القرآن:
المطلب الثالث - المنهج الأمثل في استخدام اللغة لتفسير القرآن.
المبحث الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في استخدام اللغة لتفسير القرآن في تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ).
المطلب الأول - مرجعية ( س من المفسرين ) في استخدامه للغة في تفسير القرآن في تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ).
المبحث الرابع - نقد منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في استخدامه للغة في تفسير القرآن في تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير )في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الباب الثاني - علوم القرآن في التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ).
تمهيد - معنى علوم القرآن لغة واصطلاحًا ونشأتها.
الفصل الأول - النسخ .
التمهيد - معنى النسخ في اللغة والاصطلاح ، وآراء العلماء في إمكانية ، وقوعه والترجيح بين هذه الآراء.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في التعامل مع النسخ.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في التعامل مع النسخ.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في التعامل مع النسخ من خلال تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير )
المطلب الأول - مرجعية ( س من المفسرين ) في تقرير وقوع النسخ في القرآن.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تقرير وقوع النسخ في القرآن.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن رأي ( س من المفسرين ) في النسخ ووقوعه من خلال تفسيره.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في النسخ ووقوعه وحكمه والمرجعية التي اعتمد عليها في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الفصل الثاني - أسباب النزول.                                    
التمهيد - معنى أسباب النزول لغة واصطلاحًا وأهمية الإحاطة بأسباب النزول.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في اعتماد أسباب النزول عند التفسير.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في اعتماد أسباب النزول عند التفسير.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في اعتماد أسباب النزول في التفسير.
المطلب الأول - المرجعية التي اعتمد عليها ( س من المفسرين ) في اعتماد أسباب النزول عند التفسير.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في اعتماد أسباب النزول عند التفسير.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن رأي ( س من المفسرين ) في أسباب النزول من خلال تفسيره.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في اعتماد أسباب النزول في التفسير والمرجعية التي اعتمد عليها في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الفصل الثالث - علم التناسب.
التمهيد - معنى علم التناسب لغة واصطلاحًا وآراء العلماء في أمكانية وقوع التناسب وأهميته عند التفسير.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في التعامل مع التناسب بين الآيات والسور.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في علم التناسب واعتماده.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في اعتماد التناسب بين الآيات والسور في تفسيره.
المطلب الأول - المرجعية التي اعتمد عليها ( س من المفسرين ) في التناسب.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في التناسب.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن رأي ( س من المفسرين ) في التناسب.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في التناسب في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الفصل الرابع - الفواصل.
التمهيد - معنى الفواصل لغةً واصطلاحًا وآراء العلماء فيها وأهميتها عند التفسير.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في التعامل مع الفواصل القرآنية.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في التعامل مع الفواصل.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في الفواصل من خلال تفسيره ( ص من التفاسير ).
المطلب الأول - المرجعية التي اعتمد عليها ( س من المفسرين ) في التعامل مع الفواصل القرآنية.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في التعامل مع الفواصل.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن رأي ( س من المفسرين ) في الفواصل.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في التعامل مع الفواصل في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الفصل الخامس - القصص القرآنية.
التمهيد - معنى القصص القرآنية لغةً واصطلاحًا وآراء العلماء فيها وأهميتها عند التفسير.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في التعامل مع القصص القرآني.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في التعامل مع القصص القرآني.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في التعامل مع القصص القرآني.
المطلب الأول - المرجعية التي اعتمد عليها ( س من المفسرين ) في التعامل مع القصص القرآني.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في التعامل مع القصص القرآني.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن رأي ( س من المفسرين ) في القصص القرآني.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في التعامل مع القصص القرآني في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الفصل السادس - القراءات القرآنية:
التمهيد :معنى نزول القرآن على سبعة أحرف.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في التعامل مع القراءات القرآنية.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في التعامل مع القراءات القرآنية.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في التعامل مع القراءات القرآنية.
المطلب الأول - مرجعية ( س من المفسرين ) في القراءات القرآنية.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع القراءات القرآنية.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن موقف ( س من المفسرين ) من القراءات القرآنية.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع القراءات القرآنية في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الفصل السابع - إعراب القرآن:
التمهيد - أهمية علم إعراب القرآن وحض العلماء عليه.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في إعراب القرآن.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في إعراب القرآن.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعرضه لإعراب القرآن.
المطلب الأول - مرجعية ( س من المفسرين ) في علم إعراب القرآن.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعرضه لإعراب القرآن.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في إعراب القرآن.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعرضه لإعراب القرآن في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الفصل الثامن - معرفة المكي والمدني :
مقدمة - أهمية علم المكي والمدني في التفسير.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في معرفة المكي والمدني.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في معرفة المكي والمدني.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في معرفة المكي والمدني:
المطلب الأول - المرجعية التي اعتمد عليها ( س من المفسرين ) في معرفة المكي والمدني.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في معرفة المكي والمدني.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في معرفة المكي والمدني.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في معرفة المكي والمدني في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الفصل التاسع - الوقف والابتداء :
التمهيد - أهمية علم الوقف والابتداء
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في القول بالوقف والابتداء.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في القول بالوقف والابتداء.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في القول بالوقف والابتداء.
المطلب الأول - المرجعية التي اعتمد عليها ( س من المفسرين ) في القول بالوقف والابتداء.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في القول بالوقف والابتداء.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في القول بالوقف والابتداء.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في القول بالوقف والابتداء في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الباب الثالث - الفقه في التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ):
الفصل الأول - مناهج المفسرين في إيراد القضايا الفقهية.
المبحث الأول - أنواع التفاسير من حيث إيراد القضايا الفقهية.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في إيراد القضايا الفقهية.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في إيراد القضايا الفقهية.
المبحث الرابع - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في ترجيحاته الفقهية.
المبحث الخامس - نقد منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في إيراده للقضايا الفقهية.
المبحث السادس - نقد منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في ترجيحاته الفقهية.
المبحث السابع - الاختيارات الفقهية ( لـ س من المفسرين ) من خلال تفسيره.
الفصل الثاني - نماذج من القضايا الفقهية التي عرض لها ( س من المفسرين ) في تفسيره.
المبحث الأول - الطلاق.
المبحث الثاني - الميراث.
المبحث الثالث - النفقة لمتوفى عنها زوجها.
المبحث الرابع - الزكـــاة.
المبحث الخامس الربـــا.
الباب الرابع - إعجـــاز القـــرآن في التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ):
التمهيد - معنى الإعجاز لغة واصطلاحا ، تلوُّن إعجاز القرآن الكريم بلون العصر.
الفصل الأول - الإعجاز اللغوي في التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ).
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في إيراد الإعجاز اللغوي للقرآن.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في التعامل مع الإعجاز اللغوي.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز اللغوي:
المطلب الأول - مرجعية ( س من المفسرين ) في تقرير الإعجاز اللغوي في القرآن.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز اللغوي.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز اللغوي.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز اللغوي في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الفصل الثاني - الإعجاز العلمي في التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ).
تمهيد - الإعجاز العلمي بين المؤيدين وبين المعارضين.
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في إيراد الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في التعامل مع الإعجاز العلمي.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز العلمي:
المطلب الأول - مرجعية ( س من المفسرين ) في تقرير الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز العلمي.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز العلمي.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز العلمي في ضوء المنهج الأمثل.
الفصل الثالث - الإعجاز التشريعي للقرآن في التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ).
المبحث الأول - مناهج المفسرين في إيراد الإعجاز التشريعي للقرآن.
المبحث الثاني - المنهج الأمثل في التعامل مع الإعجاز التشريعي.
المبحث الثالث - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز التشريعي:
المطلب الأول - مرجعية ( س من المفسرين ) في تقرير الإعجاز التشريعي في القرآن.
المطلب الثاني - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز التشريعي.
المطلب الثالث - الأثر العلمي الناتج عن منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز النشريعي.
المبحث الرابع - نقد لمنهج ( س من المفسرين ) في تعامله مع الإعجاز التشريعي.
الباب الرابع - التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ) للقرآن وروح العصر.
المبحث الأول - التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ) للقرآن دعوة عصرية لإصلاح علم التفسير.
المبحث الثاني - التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ) للقرآن دعوة عصرية للتقريب بين المسلمين وبين القرآن الكريم.
المطلب الأول - العلاقة بين المسلمين وبين القرآن عند المفسرين.
المطلب الثاني - العلاقة بين المسلمين وبين القرآن في التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ) للقرآن.
المطلب الثالث - مناهج المفسرين في سد الفجوة بين المسلمين وبين القرآن الكريم.
المطلب الرابع - منهج ( س من المفسرين ) في سد الفجوة بين المسلمين وبين القرآن الكريم.
المطلب الخامس - الصورة النهائية للمسلمين في ظل القرآن كما يصورها التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ) للقرآن.
المطلب السادس - خلو التفسير ( ص من التفاسير ) للقرآن من كثير من المآخذ التي أُخذت على كبريات كتب التفسير.
الخاتمة.
*§                 * *التوصيات.*
*§                 * *النتائج من الدراسة.*
*§                 * *الفهارس الفنية.*
** *الآيات القرآنية.*
** *الأحاديث النبوية.*
** *المصطلحات.*
** *الأعلام.*
** *الأماكن.*

----------


## محمد أحمد حميده

*المصادر والمراجع*
*وهذه قائمة بأهم المصادر والمراجع التي يتوقَّعُ الرجوع إليها عند تنفيذ هذا البحث ، وهي دليل على أن نتائج هذا البحث لم تأت من فراغ أو مبتسرة بل هي أصيلة ذات أسس قويمة مستقاة منها:*
*1.* *ابن القيم وحسه البلاغي في تفسير القرآن / للدكتور عبد الفتاح لاشين / نشر دار الرائد العربي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1402هـ=1982م).*
*2.* *ابن تيمية وجهوده في التفسير / لإبراهيم خليل بركة / نشر المكتب الإسلامي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1405هـ=1984م).*
*3.* *أبنية الأفعال دراسة لغوية قرآنية / للدكتورة نجاة عبد العظيم الكوفي - من كلية البنات بجامعة عين شمس / نشر دار الثقافة بمصر / طبعة (1409هـ=1989م).*
*4.* *اتجاهات التجديد في تفسير القرآن الكريم في مصر / للأستاذ الدكتور محمد إبراهيم شريف – رئيس قسم الشريعة الإسلامية في كلية دار العلوم بجامعة القاهرة / نشر دار التراث / الطبعة الأولى (1402هـ=1982م).*
*5.* *اتجاهات التفسير في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري / رسالة دكتوراه بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية لفهد بن عبد الرحمن بن سليمان الرومي (1404هـ:1405هـ) ( ثلاثة أجزاء).* 
*6.* *الإتقان في علوم القرآن / للحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي / تحقيق أحمد بن علي / نشر دار الحديث بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (2004م).* 
*7.* *إثبات علو الله على خلقه والرد على المخالفين – الجزء الأول / لأسامة بن توفيق القصَّاص / تحقيق وتعليق عبد الرازق بن خليفة الشايجي / منشورات جمعية إحياء التراث الإسلامي – لجنة البحث العلمي (1409هـ=1989م).*
*8.* *أثر اختلاف الإعراب في توجيه المعنى في كتب معاني القرآن وإعرابه / جزء من متطلبات نيل درجة دكتوراه من كلية التربية للبنات بجامعة الكوفة / لهدى صالح محمد آل محسن الربيعي / (1423هـ=2003م).*
*9.* *أثر إقامة الحدود في استقرار المجتمع / للدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي / نشر مكتبة وهبه / الطبعة الثانية (1407هـ=1986م).*
*10.* *أثر التطور الفكري في التفسير في العصر العباسي/ للدكتور مساعد مسلم عبد الله آل جعفر / نشر مؤسسة الرسالة ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1405هـ=1984م).*
*11.* *أثر العقيدة على الفرد والمجتمع من خلال القرآن الكريم / رسالة دكتوراه من كلية العلوم الاجتماعية والعلوم الإسلامية بجامعة الحاج لخضر لصالح عسكر (1427 - 1428هـ)=(2006 - 2007م).*
*12.* *أثر العقيدة في حياة الفرد والمجتمع / لنعيم يوسف / نشر دار المنارة بالمنصورة / الطبعة الأولى (1421هـ=2001م).*
*13.* *أثر اللغة في اختلاف المجتهدين / لعبد الوهاب عبد السلام طويلة / نشر دار السلام بمصر / الطبعة الثانية (2000م).*
*14.* *أثر دلالة السياق القرآني في توجيه معنى المتشابه اللفظي في القصص القرآني «دراسة نظرية تطبيقية على آيات قصص نوح وهود وصالح وشعيب عليهم السلام» / رسالة ماجستير في كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين بجامعة أم القرى لتهاني بنت سالم بن أحمد باحويرث (1428هـ=2007م).*
*15.* *الإجماع في التفسير / رسالة ماجستير بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / لمحمد بن عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخضيري (1416هـ) وقد تم نشرتها دار الوطن بالمملكة العربية السعودية.*
*16.* *الإجمال والتفصيل في التعبير القرآني «دراسة في الدلالة القرآنية» / جزء من متطلبات نيل درجة الدكتوراه من كلية الآداب بجامعة الكوفة / لسيروان عبد الزهرة هاشم الجنابي (1427هـ=2006م).*
*17.* *الأحرف السبعة للقرآن لأبي عمر الداني – إمام القرَّاء / تحقيق الدكتور عبد المهيمن طحَّان / نشر دار المنارة بجدَّة / الطبعة الأولى (1418هـ=1997م).*
*18.* *الأحرف القرآنية السبعة / للدكتور عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم المطرودي – الأستاذ في قسم الدراسات بجامعة الملك سعود / نشر دار عالم الكتب بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1411هـ=1991م).*
*19.* *أحكام القرآن / لأبي بكر أحمد بن علي الرازي الجصَّاص / تحقيق محمد الصادق قمحاوي - المدرس بالأزهر الشريف / نشر دار إحياء التراث العربي ببيروت / ( 1412هـ=1992م) (أربعة أجزاء).* 
*20.* *أحكام القرآن / لأبي بكر محمد بن عبد الله المعروف بابن العربي / مراجعة وتخريج وتعليق الدكتور محمد عبد القادر عطا / نشر دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت / الطبعة الثالثة (1424هـ=2003م).*
*21.* *أحكام القرآن لمحمد بن إدريس الشافعي / تحقيق عبد الغني عبد الخالق المدرس بكلية الشريعة الإسلامية / نشر مكتبة الخانجي بالقاهرة / الطبعة الثانية (1414هـ=1994م) (جزآن).* 
*22.* *اختلاف البنية الصرفية في القراءات السبع من طريق الشاطبية «توجيهه و أثره على المعنى» / رسالة ماجستير من كلية اللغة العربية بجامعة أم القرى للباحث منصور سعيد أحمد أبوراس (1425 : 1426هـ).*
*23.* *اختلاف المذاهب / لجلال الدين عبد الرحمن السيوطي / تحقيق عبد القيوم بن محمد شفيع البستوي / نشر دار الاعتصام بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*24.* *اختلاف المفسرين أسبابه وآثاره / للأستاذ الدكتور سعود بن عبد الله الفنيسان / نشر مكتب الدراسات والإعلام (دار إشبيليا) (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*25.* *الاختلاف بين القراءات / لأحمد البيلي / نشر دار الجيل ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1408هـ=1988م).*
*26.* *اختيارات ابن تيمية في التفسير ومنهجه في الترجيح «المجلد الأول : منهج الترجيح» / للدكتور محمد بن زيلعي هندي – الأستاذ بجامعة الطائف/ نشر مكتبة المزيني / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*27.* *الأخلاق الإسلامية وأسسها / لعبد الرحمن حسن حنبكة الميداني / نشر دار القلم بدمشق / الطبعة الخامسة (1420هـ=1999م).*
*28.* *أدب الاختلاف في الإسلام / للدكتور طه جابر العَلَواني / منشورات المعهد العالمي للفكر الإسلامي بالولايات المتحدة (1354هـ=1935م).*
*29.* *أدب الحوار في الإسلام / للإمام الأكبر محمد سيد طنطاوي / نشر دار نهضة مصر / (د . ط)(1997م).*
*30.* *أديان ومعتقدات العرب قبل الإسلام / للدكتور سميح دغيم / نشر دار الفكر اللبناني ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1995م).*
*31.* *آراء المستشرقين حول القرآن الكريم وتفسيره « دراسة ونقد » / للدكتور عمر بن إبراهيم رضوان / نشر دار طيبة بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ=1992م)(مجلدان  ).*
*32.* *إرشاد الراغبين في الكشف عن آي القرآن المبين ، مع مقدمة في علم التفسير للعلامة الدهلوي / لمحمد منير الدمشقي / نشر عالم الكتب / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*33.* *أساس البلاغة / لأبي القاسم جار الله محمود بن عمر بن أحمد الزمخشري / تحقيق محمد باسل عيون السود / نشر دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1419هـ=1998م).*
*34.* *أساس التأويل / للنعمان بن حيُّون التميمي المغربي – قاضي قضاة الدولة الفاطمية / نشر دار الثقافة ببيروت / (د . ط ،د.ت).*
*35.* *أساليب البيان في النحو العربي « دراسة دلالية من خلال القرآن الكريم » / رسالة دكتوراه في كلية اللغة العربية بجامعة أم القرى للباحثة خديجة عبد الله سرور الصبَّان (1414هـ=1994م) (ثلاثة أجزاء).* 
*36.* *أساليب القصر في القرآن الكريم وأسرارها البلاغية / للدكتور صبَّاح عِبيد دراز - الأستاذ بكلية اللغة العربية بجامعة الأزهر / نشر مطبعة الأمانة بمصر / الطبعة الأولى (1406هـ=1986م).*
*37.* *أسباب اختلاف المفسرين / للدكتور محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن صالح الشايع - الأستاذ بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / نشر مكتبة العبيكان بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1416هـ=1995م).*
*38.* *أسباب اختلاف المفسرين في تفسير آيات الأحكام / رسالة ماجستير بكلية دار العلوم بجامعة القاهرة لعبد الإله حوري الحوري (1422هـ=2001م).* 
*39.* *أسباب الاختلاف في فواصل القرآن الكريم / للدكتور علي اليمني دردير / نشر مكتبة الشرق الأوسط / (د . ط) (1997م).*
*40.* *أسباب البدع ومضارُّها / للإمام الأكبر محمود شلتوت / تحقيق عبد الآخر حمَّاد / نشر دار الجيل ببيروت / (د . ط) (1408 هـ=1988م).*
*41.* *أسباب الخطأ في التفسير «دراسة تأصيلية» / للدكتور طاهر محمود محمد يعقوب / نشر دار ابن الجوزي / الطبعة الأولى (1425هـ=2004م) (جزآن).*
*42.* *أسباب النزول «أسانيدها وأثرها في تفسير القرآن الكريم» / رسالة دكتوراه في كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة أم القرى / للشيخ بن جمعة سهل (1402 : 1403هـ)=(1982 : 1983م).*
*43.* *أسباب النزول عند الإمامية / جزء من متطلبات نيل درجة الماجستير من كلية الفقه بجامعة الكوفة لأمل سهيل عبد (1428هـ=2007م).*
*44.* *أسباب النزول وأثرها في تفسير القرآن «دراسة تطبيقية على سورة البقرة» / للدكتور الحسن بن خلوي بن حسن الموكلي / حوليَّة كلية المعلمين في أبها – العدد الثامن (1426هـ).*
*45.* *أسباب النزول وبهامشه الناسخ والمنسوخ / للإمام أبي الحسن علي بن أحمد الواحدي النيسابوري وتأليف الإمام المحقق أبي القاسم هبة الله بن سلامة أبي النصر / نشر عالم الكتب ببيروت / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*46.* *استدراكات السلف في التفسير في القرون الثلاثة الأولى «دراسة مقارنة نقدية» / رسالة ماجستير في كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين بجامعة أم القرى / للباحث نايف بن سعيد بن جمعان الزهراني (1426 : 1427هـ).*
*47.* *الاستقامة / لأبي العباس تقي الدين أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية / تحقيق الدكتور محمد رشاد سالم / نشر إدارة الثقافة والنشر بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / الطبعة الثانية (1411هـ=1991م)(جزآن).*
*48.* *أسرار البلاغة / لأبي بكر عبد القاهر بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الجرجاني النحوي / تعليق محمود محمد شاكر / نشر دار المدني بجدَّة / الطبعة الأولى (1991م).*
*49.* *أسرار التكرار في القرآن «المسمى البرهان في توجيه متشابه القرآن لما فيه من الحجة والبيان» / لحجة القرَّاء محمود بن حمزة الكرماني / تحقيق عبد القادر أحمد عطا / نشر دار الفضيلة / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*50.* *أسرار الحروف / لأحمد زرقة / نشر دار الحصاد بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1993م).*
*51.* *أسرار الفصل والوصل في البلاغة القرآنية / للدكتور صبَّاح عِبيد دراز – الأستاذ بكلية اللغة العربية بجامعة الأزهر / نشر مطبعة الأمانة بمصر / الطبعة الأولى (1406هـ=1986م).*
*52.* *أسرار ترتيب القرآن / للحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي / تحقيق عبد القادر أحمد عطا / نشر دار الاعتصام بالقاهرة / الطبعة الثانية (1398هـ=1978م).*
*53.* *الإسرائيليات في التفسير والحديث / للدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي / نشر مكتبة وهبة بمصر / (د . ط) (1990م).*
*54.* *الإسرائيليات وأثرها في كتب التفسير / للدكتور رمزي نعناعة / نشر مكتبة دار القلم بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1390هـ=1970م).*
*55.* *الإسرائيليات والموضوعات في كتب التفسير / للدكتور محمد محمد أبو شَهْبَة / نشر مكتبة السُّنَّة بالقاهرة / الطبعة الرابعة (1408هـ=1987م).*
*56.* *الأسس المنهجية لبناء العقيدة الإسلامية / للدكتور يحيى هاشم حسن فرعل - المدرس بجامعة الأزهر / نشر دار الفكر العربي بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*57.* *أسس ومبادئ البحث العلمي / للأستاذتين : فاطمة عوض صابر ، وميرفت علي خفاجة - بكلية التربية الرياضية بجامعة الإسكندرية / نشر مكتبة الإشعاع بالإسكندرية / الطبعة الأولى (2002م).*
*58.* *الإسلام يتحدَّى «مدخل علمي إلى الإيمان» / وحيد الدين خان / ترجمة الدكتور ظفر الإسلام خان ، ومراجعة الدكتور عبد الصبور شاهين / منشورات مكتبة الرسالة / الطبعة الأولى في بيروت والكويت(1974م) ، وفي الهند(1992م)*
*59.* *أسلوب إذ في ضوء الدراسات القرآنية والنحوية / للدكتور عبد العال سالم مكرم – أستاذ النحو العربي بجامعة الكويت / نشر مؤسسة الرسالة ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1408هـ=1988م).*
*60.* *أسلوب الاستفهام في القرآن الكريم «غرضه – إعرابه» / لعبد الكريم محمود يوسف / نشر مكتبة الزالي بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1421هـ=2000م).*
*61.* *أسلوب الالتفات في البلاغة القرآنية / للدكتور حسن طبل / نشر دار الفكر العربي بالقاهرة / (1418هـ=1998م) (د . ط) .*
*62.* *أسلوب القرآن بين الهداية والإعجاز البياني / للدكتور عمر محمد عمر باحاذق / نر دار المأمون للتراث بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1414هـ1994م).*
*63.* *أسلوب القسم في القرآن الكريم « دراسة بلاغية » / رسالة ماجستير في كلية اللغة العربية بجامعة أم القرى لعلي بن محمد بن عبد المحسن الحارثي (1411هـ=1991م) (مجلدان).*
*64.* *الأسماء الحسنى «معانيها وآثارها والرد على المبتدعة فيها» / رسالة دكتوراه في كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة لرفيع أوَّوْنلا بصيري الإِجيبويّ (1413هـ=1993م).*
*65.* *أسماء الله وصفاته في معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة / للدكتور عَمر سليمان الأشقر / نشر دار النفائس بالأردن / الطبعة الثانية (1414هـ=1994م).*
*66.* *الاشتراك اللفظي في القرآن الكريم بين النظرية والتطبيق / لمحمد نور الدين المنجّد / نشر دار الفكر المعاصر ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1419هـ=1999م).*
*67.* *الاشتراك والتضاد في القرآن الكريم «دراسة إحصائية» / للدكتور أحمد مختار عمر / نشر عالم الكتب بالقاهرة / (د . ط،د.ت) .*
*68.* *أصل الاعتقاد / للدكتور عمر سليمان الأشقر / نشر الدار السلفية بالكويت / الطبعة الثالثة (1405هـ=1985م).*
*69.* *أصول التشريع الإسلامي / للشيخ علي حسب الله / نشر دار الفكر العربي / الطبعة السابعة (1417هـ =1997م).*
*70.* *أصول التفسير و قواعده / للشيخ خالد عبد الرحمن العك / نشر دار النفائس بالأردن / الطبعة الثانية (1406هـ = 1986م) .*
*71.* *أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن / للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي / نشر دار عالم الفوائد بمكة / د . ط و د . ت .*
*72.* *الإعجاز البلاغي في القرآن الكريم / لمحمد حسين سلامة / نشر دار الآفاق العربية بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ=2002م).*
*73.* *الإعجاز البياني في القرآن الكريم «دراسة نظرية للإعجاز البياني في الآيات المحكمات» / للدكتور عمار ساسي / نشر دار المعارف ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1424هـ= 2003م).*
*74.* *الإعجاز البياني في ضوء القراءات القرآنية المتواترة «دراسة بيانية تشتمل على 81 آية من الذكر الحكيم» / للأستاذ الدكتور أحمد بن محمد الخرَّاط وكيل مركز الدراسات القرآنية بمجمَّع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف / نشر مجمَّع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف (1426هـ).*
*75.* *الإعجاز البياني للقرآن ومسائل ابن الأزرق «دراسة قرآنية لغوية وبيانية» / للدكتورة عائشة عبد الرحمن – بنت الشاطئ / نشر دار المعارف بالقاهرة / الطبعة الثالثة د . ت .*
*76.* *الإعجاز التربوي في القرآن الكريم للأستاذ الدكتور مصطفى رجب / نشر جدارا للكتاب العالمي بعمَّان / الطبعة الأولى (2006م).*
*77.* *إعجاز الظاهرة النحوية / للدكتور علي اليمني دردير / نشر مكتبة الشرق الأوسط (1998).* 
*78.* *الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم / للدكتور عبد السلام حمدان اللوح – الأستاذ المساعد بالجامعة الإسلامية بغزة / نشر آفاق بغزة / الطبعة الثانية (1423هـ=2002م).*
*79.* *إعجاز القرآن البياني بين النظرية والتطبيق / للدكتور حفني محمد شرف – الأستاذ بكلية دار العلوم / منشورات المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة / الكتاب الرابع (1390هـ1970م).*
*80.* *إعجاز القرآن البياني ودلائل مصدره الربَّاني / للدكتور صلاح عبد الفتاح الخالدي / نشر دار عمار بعمَّان / الطبعة الأولى (1421هـ=2000م).*
*81.* *إعجاز القرآن الكريم بين السيوطي والعلماء «دراسة نقدية مقارنة» / للدكتور محمد موسى الشريف / نشر دار الأندلس الخضراء بجدَّة / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*82.* *إعجاز القرآن الكريم عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مع المقارنة بكتاب إعجاز القرآن للباقلاني للدكتور محمد بن عبد العزيز العَوَاجي – عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعة الإسلامية – نشر دار المنهاج بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1427هـ=2006م).*
*83.* *إعجاز القرآني للباقلاني أبي بكر محمد بن الطيب / تحقيق السيد أحمد صقر / نشر دار المعارف بمصر / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*84.* *الإعجاز اللغوي في القصة القرآنية / لمحمود السيد حسن مصطفى / نشر مؤسسة شباب الجامعة / الطبعة الأولى (1401هـ=1981م).*
*85.* *الإعجاز في دراسات السابقين «دراسة كاشفة لخصائص البلاغة العربية ومعاييرها» للدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب / نشر دار الفكر العربي بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1974م).*
*86.* *الإعجاز في نظم القرآن / للدكتور محمود السيد شيخون / نشر مكتبة الكليات الأزهرية بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1398هـ=1978م).*
*87.* *إعراب القراءات الشواذ / لأبي البقاء العُكْبَري / دراسة وتحقيق محمد السيد أحمد عزوز / نشر عالم الكتب ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1417هـ=1996م)(مجلدان  ).*
*88.* *إعراب القرآن الكريم وبيانه / للأستاذ محي الدين الدرويش / نشر دار ابن كثير ببيروت / الطبعة السابعة (1420هـ=1999م)(تسعة مجلدات).*
*89.* *الإعراب المُفصَّل لكتاب الله المرتل / لبهجت عبد الواحد صالح / نشر دار الفكر بعمَّان / الطبعة الأولى (1413هـ=1993م)(اثنا عشر مجلدًا).*
*90.* *إعلام العالِم بعد رسوخه بحقائق ناسخ الحديث ومنسوخه / لجمال الدين أبي الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن الجوزي / تحقيق الدكتور أحمد بن عبد الله العمَّاري الزَّهراني / نشر دار ابن حزم ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ=2002م).*
*91.* *إعلام الموقِّعين عن رب العالمين لأبي عبد الله محمد بن أبي بكر بن أيوب – المعروف بابن قيم الجوزية / قراءة وتقديم وتعليق وتخريج أبي عبيدة مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان / نشر دار بن الجوزي بالدمام / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ) (سبعة مجلدات).*
*92.* *الإعلام في القرآن الكريم / للدكتور محمد عبد القادر حاتم/ نشر مكتبة الأسرة (2003م).*
*93.* *أفعال الرسول* *r** ودلالتها على الأحكام الشرعية / للأستاذ الدكتور محمد سليمان الأشقر / نشر مؤسسة الرسالة ببيروت / الطبعة الخامسة (1417هـ=1996م)(جزآن).*
*94.* *أقاويل الثقات في تأويل الأسماء والصفات والآيات المحكمات والمتشابهات – تصنيف الشيخ مرعي بن يوسف الكرمي المقدسي / رسالة درجة التخصص الأولى – ماجستير في كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز ، تحقيق جميل عبيد عبد المحسن القرارعة (1400 – 1401هـ).*
*95.* *الأقوال الشاذة في التفسير – نشأتها و آثارها - / للدكتور عبد الرحمن بن صالح بن سليمان الدّهش / نشر سلسلة مجلة الحكمة ببريطانيا / الطبعة الأولي (1425هـ=2004م).*
*96.* *الإكسير في علم التفسير للفقيه العالم سليمان بن عبد القوي بن عبد الكريم الصرصري البغدادي / تحقيق الأستاذ الدكتور عبد القادر حسين / نشر مكتبة الآداب بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*97.* *الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل لجلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي / تحقيق سيف الدين عبد القادر الكاتب – خريج جامعة الأزهر / نشر دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1401هـ=1981م).*
*98.* *إلى القرآن الكريم / للإمام الأكبر الأسبق محمود شلتوت / نشر دار الشروق ببيروت / ( د . ط) (1403هـ=1983م).*
*99.* *الإمام محمد عبده و منهجه في التفسير / للدكتور عبد الغفار عبد الرحيم / نشر دار الأنصار بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*100.* *إمعان النظر في نظام الآي والسور / لمحمد عناية الله أسد سُبحاني / دار عمار بالأردن / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*101.* *إملاء ما منَّ به الرحمن من وجوه الإعراب والقراءات في جميع القرآن / لأبي البقاء عبد الله بن الحسين بن عبد الله العكبري / نشر دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت / (د . ط ، د . ت)(جزآن).*
*102.* *الانتصار للقرآن للقاضي أبي بكر بن الطيب الباقلاني / تحقيق الدكتور محمد عصام القضاة / نشر دار الفتح بعمَّان / الطبعة الأولى (1422هـ=2001م).*
*103.* *أهل السنة والجماعة «معالم الانطلاقة الكبرى» / لمحمد عبد الهادي المصري / نشر دار الإعلام الدولي بالقاهرة / الطبعة الرابعة (1992م).*
*104.* *أهمية اللغة العربية في فهم القرآن والسنة / للدكتور محمود أحمد الزين / نشر دائرة الشؤون الإسلامية والعمل الخيري بدبي / الطبعة الأولى (1430هـ=2009م).*
*105.* *آيات الهداية والاستقامة في كتاب الله تعالى / للشيخ عطية محمد سالم / نشر دار الجوهرة بالمدينة المنورة / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ) (جزآن).*
*106.* *إيضاح الوقف والابتداء في كتاب الله عزَّ وجلَّ / لأبي بكر محمد بن القاسم بن بشار الأنباري / تحقيق محيي الدين عبد الرحمن رمضان / منشورات مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق (1391هـ=1971م).*
*107.* *الإيضاح لناسخ القرآن ومنسوخه ومعرفة أصوله واختلاف الناس فيه / لأبي محمد مكي بن أبي طالب القيسي / تحقيق الدكتور أحمد حسن فرحات – الأستاذ بجامعة الكويت / نشر دار المنارة بجدة / الطبعة الأولى (1406هـ=1986م).*
*108.* *بحث جديد عن القرآن الكريم / لمحمد صبيح / نشر دار الشروق بالقاهرة / الطبعة الثامنة (1403هـ=1983م).*
*109.* *بحوث في أصول التفسير ومناهجه / للدكتور فهد بن عبد الرحمن بن سليمان الرومي – أستاذ الدراسات القرآنية بكلية المعلمين بالرياض / نشر مكتبة التوبة / الطبعة الرابعة (1419هـ).*
*110.* *بحوث منهجية في علوم القرآن الكريم / لموسى إبراهيم الإبراهيم – رئيس قسم الدراسات القرآنية بكلية المعلمين بجامعة أبها – نشر دار عمار بالأردن / الطبعة الثانية (1416هـ=1996م).*
*111.* *البدايات الأولي للإسرائيليات في الإسلام / لحسن يوسف الأطير / نشر مكتبة الزهراء/ الطبعة الأولي (1991م).*
*112.* *بديع القرآن / لابن أبي الأصبع المصري / تحقيق حفني محمد شرف / نشر دار نهضة مصر (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*113.* *البرهان في ترتيب سور القرآن / لأبي جعفر أحمد بن إبراهيم بن الزبير الغرناطي / تحقيق الأستاذ محمد شعباني / منشورات وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية بالمملكة المغربية (1410هـ=1990م).*
*114.* *البرهان في علوم القرآن / للإمام بدر الدين محمد بن عبد الله الزركشي / تحقيق أبي الفضل الدمياطي / نشر دار الحديث بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولي / (1427هـ=2006م).*
*115.* *البرهان في نظام القرآن «نظام سور الفاتحة والبقرة وآل عمران» للدكتور محمد عناية الله أسد سبحاني / نشر دار الجديع بالمملكة العربية السعودية / الطبعة الأولى (1414هـ=1994م).*
*116.* *بُغية الإيضاح لتلخيص المفتاح في علوم البلاغة / للدكتور عبد المتعال الصَّعيدي – الأستاذ في كلية اللغة العربية بجامعة الأزهر / نشر مكتبة الآداب بالقاهرة / (د . ط)(1420هـ=1999م)(أربع   أجزاء).*
*117.* *بلاغة العطف في القرآن الكريم «دراسة أسلوبية» / للدكتور عفَّت الشرقاوي / نشر دار النهضة العربية ببيروت / (د . ط) (1981م).* 
*118.* *بلاغة القرآن الكريم في الإعجاز إعرابًا وتفسيرًا بإيجاز / لبهجت عبد الواحد الشيخلي / نشر مكتبة دنديس بعمَّان / الطبعة الأولى (1422هـ=2001م) (عشرة مجلدات).*
*119.* *بنو إسرائيل في القرآن والسنة / للإمام الأكبر محمد سيد طنطاوي / نشر دار الشروق بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1420هـ=2000م).*
*120.* *التأثير المسيحي في تفسير القرآن «دراسة تحليلية مقارنة» / للدكتور مصطفى بو هندي / نشر دار الطليعة ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (2004م).*
*121.* *تأويل المتشابه عند المفسرين / جزء من متطلبات نيل درجة الدكتوراه من كلية الفقه بجامعة الكوفة لمحمد عباس نعمان الجبوري (1429هـ=2008م).*
*122.* *تأويل مشكل القرآن / لأبي محمد عبد الله بن مسلم بن قتيبة / شرح ونشر السيد أحمد صقر / نشر دار التراث بالقاهرة / الطبعة الثانية (1393هـ=1973م).*
*123.* *تأويلات أهل السنة «تفسير الماتريدي» «الجزء الأول»/ لأبي منصور محمد بن محمد بن محمود الماتريدي / تحقيق الدكتور مجدي باسلُّوم / نشر دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ=2005م).*
*124.* *التبيان في تفسير غريب القرآن / لشهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد بن عماد – ابن الهائم / تحقيق الدكتور ضاحي عبد الباقي محمد / نشر دار الغرب الإسلامي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (2003م).*
*125.* *تجديد الفكر الديني في الإسلام / لمحمد إقبال / ترجمة عباس محمود / مراجعة عبد العزيز المراغي ومهدي علام / نشر دار الهداية / الطبعة الثانية (1421هـ=2000م).*
*126.* *التجديد في الفكر الإسلامي / للدكتور عدنان محمد أمامة / نشر دار ابن الجوزي بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1424هـ).*
*127.* *التحبير في علم التفسير / لجلال الدين السيوطي / تحقيق الدكتور فتحي عبد القادر فريد – الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر / نشر دار العلوم بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1402هـ=1982م).*
*128.* *التحرير والتنوير / للإمام محمد الطاهر بن عاشور / نشر الدار التونسية /( د . ط) (1984م) .*
*129.* *تحقيق جانب مشكلة الربط بين الآيات والسور في تفسير الطبري / رسالة دكتوراه بالكلية الشرقية بجامعة البنجاب بباكستان لسرحان جوهر سرحان (1996م).*
*130.* *الترجمان عن غريب القرآن / لتاج الدين أبي المحاسن عبد الباقي بن عبد المجيد بن عبد الله / تحقيق موسى بن سليمان آل إبراهيم / نشر مكتبة البيان / الطبعة الأولى (1419هـ=1998م).*
*131.* *التصوير الفني في القرآن / لسيد قطب / نشر دار الشروق / الطبعة الرابعة / (1389هـ=1978م).*
*132.* *التطور الدلالي بين لغة الشعر الجاهلي ولغة القرآن الكريم «دراسة دلالية مقارنة» / لعودة خليل أبو عودة / نشر مكتبة المنار بالأردن / الطبعة الأولي (1405هـ=1985م).*
*133.* *التعريض في القرآن الكريم / للأستاذ الدكتور إبراهيم محمد عبد الله الخولي – الأستاذ بكلية اللغة العربية بالقاهرة / نشر دار البصائر بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1425هـ=2004م).*
*134.* *تعريف الدارسين بمناهج المفسرين / للدكتور صلاح عبد الفتاح الخالدي / نشر دار القلم بدمشق / الطبعة الثالثة (1429هـ=2008م).*
*135.* *التعريف بالإسلام في مواجهة العصر الحديث وتحديَّاته / للدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب / نشر دار المعرفة ببيروت / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*136.* *تفسير الإمام الشافعي / لأبي عبد الله محمد بن إدريس المطّلبي القرشي / جمع وتحقيق ودراسة الدكتور أحمد بن مصطفى الفرَّان / نشر دار التدمرية بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1427هـ=2006م) ، والمؤلَّف في الأصل رسالة دكتوراه في كلية الدراسات الإسلامية والبحث العلمي بجامعة القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية بالخرطوم ، وقد نوقشت في صيف 2004م ، ونال مؤلفها درجة ممتاز مع التوصية بالطباعة والتبادل.*
*137.* *تفسير الآيات الكونية في القرآن الكريم / للدكتور زغلول النجار / نشر مكتبة الشروق الدولية بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1428هـ=2007م) (أربعة أجزاء).*
*138.* *التفسير البياني / للدكتورة عائشة عبد الرحمن - بنت الشاطئ / نشر دار المعارف بالقاهرة / الطبعة السابعة (1990م).*
*139.* *التفسير الصحيح موسوعة الصحيح المسبور من التفسير بالمأثور / للدكتور حكمت بن بشير بن ياسين – أستاذ التفسير بكلية علوم القرآن بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة / نشر دار المآثر بالمدينة المنورة / الطبعة الأولى (120هـ=1999م).*
*140.* *تفسير الضحاك / جمع وتحقيق ودراسة الدكتور محمد شكري أحمد الزاويتي / نشر دار السلام بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1419هـ=1999م)(مجلدان  ).*
*141.* *تفسير القرآن الحكيم المشتَهر بتفسير المنار للإمام محمد عبده / تأليف محمد رشيد رضا / نشر مكتبة المنار بالقاهرة / الطبعة الثانية (1366هـ= 1974م).*
*142.* *تفسير القرآن العظيم / للحافظ عماد الدين أبي الفداء إسماعيل بن كثير الدمشقي / تحقيق مصطفي السيد محمد وآخرين / نشر مؤسسة قرطبة بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1421هـ=2000م).*
*143.* *تفسير القرآن الكريم «أصوله وضوابطه» / للأستاذ الدكتور علي بن سليمان العُبيْد / نشر التوبة بالرياض / الطبعة الثانية (1430هـ=2010م).*
*144.* *تفسير القرآن الكريم «الأجزاء العشرة الأولى» / للإمام الأكبر محمود شلتوت / نشر دار الشروق بالقاهرة / الطبعة الثانية عشرة (1424هـ=2004م).*
*145.* *تفسير القرآن الكريم «مصادره واتجاهاته» / للدكتور عبد الله بن الزبير بن عبد الرحمن / منشورات سلسلة دعوة الحق برابطة العالم الإسلامي العدد (202) لسنة (1422هـ).*
*146.* *التفسير القرآني للقرآن / للدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب / نشر دار الفكر العربي بالقاهرة ( د . ط)(1967م).* 
*147.* *التفسير اللغوي للقرآن الكريم / للدكتور مساعد الطيار / نشر دار ابن الجوزي بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى / (1422هـ).*
*148.* *تفسير المراغي / للأستاذ أحمد مصطفى المراغي (ثلاثين جزءًا) / نشر مكتبة ومطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي وأولاده بمصر / الطبعة الأولى (1365هـ=1946م).*
*149.* *التفسير المنير في العقيدة والشريعة والمنهج / للأستاذ الدكتور وهبه بن مصطفى الزحيلي / نشر دار الفكر المعاصر بدمشق / الطبعة الثانية (1418هـ).*
*150.* *التفسير الموضوعي لسور القرآن الكريم / إعداد نخبة من علماء التفسير وعلوم القرآن بإشراف الأستاذ الدكتور مصطفى مسلم / منشورات جامعة الشارقة بالإمارات العربية المتحدة الطبعة الأولى (1431هـ=2010م) (عشرة مجلدات).* 
*151.* *التفسير الوسيط للقرآن الكريم / للإمام الأكبر محمد سيد طنطاوي / نشر دار نهضة مصر / الطبعة الأولى : الأجزاء (1 : 5 = 1997م) / الأجزاء (6 : 15=1998م).*
*152.* *التفسير بين القدامى والمحدثين لجمال البنا / نشر دار الفكر الإسلامي ( د . ط )(2003م).*
*153.* *التفسير والمفسرون للدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي / نشر مكتبة وهبة / الطبعة الثامنة / (1424هـ= 2003م).*
*154.* *التفسير ورجاله / للأستاذ الشيخ محمد الفاضل بن عاشور / منشورات مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر (1390هـ=1970م).*
*155.* *التفسير ومناهج المفسرين / للأستاذ الدكتور جمال محمود الهوبي والأستاذ الدكتور عصام العبد زهد - الأستاذين بكلية أصول الدين بالجامعة الإسلامية بغزة / نشر المقداد بغزة / الطبعة الثانية (1419هـ=1999م).*
*156.* *تنزيل الآيات على الواقع عند المفسرين «دراسة وتطبيق» / الدكتور عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن الضامر / سلسلة محكَّمة تصدر عن جائز دبي الدولية للقرآن الكريم / الطبعة الأولى (1428هـ=2007م).*
*157.* *التوجيه البلاغي للقراءات القرآنية / للدكتور أحمد سعد محمد – الأستاذ بكلية التربية بجامعة عين شمس / والمؤلَّف في الأصل رسالة دكتوراه تقدَّم بها المؤلِّف لكلية البنات بجامعة عين شمس (1418هـ=1997م) وقد نشرتها مكتبة الآداب بالقاهرة .*
*158.* *توجيه مشكل القراءات العشرية الفرشية «لغة وتفسير وإعرابا» / رسالة ماجستير بكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين بجامعة أم القرى لعبد العزيز بن علي بن علي الحربي (1417هـ).*
*159.* *التيسير في قواعد علم التفسير / لمحمد بن سليمان الكافيجي / تحقيق ناصر بن محمد المطرودي / نشر دار القلم بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1410هـ=1990م).*
*160.* *جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن / لأبي جعفر الطبري /تحقيق محمود محمد شاكر/ نشر مكتبة ابن تيمية / الطبعة الثانية (د . ت) .*
*161.* *الجامع الصحيح المسند من حديث رسول الله* *r** / لأبي عبد الله محمد إسماعيل البخاري / شرح و تحقيق محمد الدين الخطيب و آخرين / نشر المطبعة السلفية / الطبعة السلفية /(1400هـ).*
*162.* *الجامع لأحكام القرآن والمبين لما تضمنه من السنة وآي الفرقان / لأبي عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر القرطبي / تحقيق الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي / نشر مؤسسة الرسالة / الطبعة الأولى (1427هـ=2006م).*
*163.* *الجانب الفني في قَصص القرآن الكريم - رسالة ماجستير نوقشت في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة (1403هـ = 1983م) / للدكتور محمد عمر باحاذق - رئيس قسم البلاغة والأدب في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة / نشر دار المأمون للتراث بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1413هـ=1993م).*
*164.* *الجدول في إعراب القرآن الكريم وصرفه وبيانه «مع فوائد نحوية هامة» / لمحمود صافي / نشر دار الرشيد ببيروت / الطبعة الثالثة (1416هـ=1995م).*
*165.* *الجني الداني في حروف المعاني / للحسن بن قاسم المُرادي / تحقيق الدكتور فخر الدين قباوه ، والأستاذ محمد نديم فاضل / نشر دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1413هـ= 1992م).*
*166.* *الجوانب الأدبية والبلاغية في القصة القرآنية / رسالة دكتوراه في كلية اللغة العربية بجامعة الأزهر لمحمد محمد محمد لقمة (1388هـ=1968م).*
*167.* *جواهر الأفكار ومعادن الأسرار المستخرجة من كلام العزيز الجبار / لعبد القادر بن أحمد بدران / تحقيق زهير الشاويش / نشر المكتب الإسلامي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1420هـ=1999م).*
*168.* *جواهر البيان في تناسب سور القرآن / لأبي الفضل عبد الله محمد الصديق الغماري الحسني / نشر مكتبة القاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*169.* *الحُجة في بيان المحجة وشرح عقيدة أهل السنة / لأبي القاسم إسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل التيمي الأصبهاني / تحقيق محمد بن محمود أبو رحيم / نشر دار الراية / (د . ط ، د . ت)(جزآن).*
*170.* *حجِّيَّة السُنَّة / للدكتور عبد الغني عبد الخالق / نشر دار الوفاء للطباعة والنشر / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*171.* *حقيقة البدعة وأحكامها / لسعيد بن ناصر الغامدي / نشر مكتبة الرشد بالرياض / (د . ط ، د . ت)(جزآن).* 
*172.* *الحوار في القرآن الكريم / جزء من متطلبات نيل درجة الماجستير في كلية الدراسات العليا في جامعة النجاح الوطنية بنابلس فلسطين لـ : معن محمود عثمان ضمرة (2005م).*
*173.* *خاتم النبيين* *r** / لمحمد أبو زهرة / بحث مقدَّم للمؤتمر العالمي الثالث للسيرة والسنة النبوية – المُقام بالدوحة (محرم 1400هـ) / طُبع على نفقة صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن حمد آل ثاني - أمير قطر / (د . ط ، د . ت) ، والبحث في (1537صفحة) على قسمين : الأول العهد المكي والثاني للعهد المدني.*
*174.* *الخصائص الأسلوبية للمكي والمدني «دراسة نحوية فنية» / جزء من متطلبات نيل درجة الماجستير في كلية الآداب جامعة الكوفة بالعراق / لكلثوم عامر شخير الحسيناوي (1427هـ=2006م).*
*175.* *خصائص التعبير القرآني وسماته البلاغية / للدكتور عبد العظيم إبراهيم محمد المطعني / نشر مكتبة وهبه / الطبعة الأولى (1413هـ=1992م) (جزآن).* 
*176.* *الدر المصون في علوم الكتاب المكنون / لأحمد بن يوسف المعروف بالسمين الحلبي / تحقيق الدكتور أحمد محمد الخراط / نشر دار القلم بدمشق / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*177.* *الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور / لجلال الدين السيوطي /تحقيق الدكتور عبد الله محسن التركي / مركز هجر للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية / الطبعة الأولي / (1424هـ=2003م).*
*178.* *درء تعارض العقل والنقل / لتقي الدين أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية / تحقيق محمد رشاد سالم / نشر إدارة الثقافة والنشر بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / الطبعة الثانية (1411هـ=1991م).*
*179.* *دراسات تاريخية من القرآن الكريم / للدكتور محمد بيومي مهران – الأستاذ بآداب الإسكندرية - / نشر دار النهضة العربية ببيروت / الطبعة الثانية(1408هـ=1988م  )(أربعة مجلدات).*
*180.* *دراسات تاريخية من القرآن الكريم للدكتور محمد بيومي مهران الأستاذ بكلية الآداب جامعة الإسكندرية / نشر دار النهضة العربية ببيروت / الطبعة الثانية (1408هـ=1988م) (أربعة أجزاء).*
*181.* *دراسات قرآنية / محمد قطب / نشر دار الشروق بالقاهرة / الطبعة الثامنة (1425هـ=2004م).*
*182.* *دراسات لأسلوب القرآن الكريم / للدكتور محمد عبد الخالق عضيمة - الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر وجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / نشر دار الحديث بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت) (ثلاثة أقسام).*

----------


## محمد أحمد حميده

*183.* *دراسات لغوية في القرآن الكريم وقراءاته / للدكتور أحمد مختار عمر / نشر عالم الكتب بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1421هـ=2001م).*
*184.* *دراسة بلاغية في السجع والفاصلة القرآنية / للدكتور عبد الجواد محمد طبق – الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر – نشر دار الأرقم بمصر / الطبعة الأولى (1413هـ=1993م).*
*185.* *دستور الأخلاق في القرآن الكريم «دراسة مقارنة للأخلاق النظرية في القرآن ملحق بها تصنيف للآيات المختارة التي تكوِّن الدستور الكامل للأخلاق العملية» / للدكتور محمد عبد الله دراز / تعريب وتحقيق وتعليق الدكتور عبد الصبور شاهين / نشر مؤسسة الرسالة / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*186.* *دفاع عن القرآن الكريم «أصالة الإعراب ودلالته على المعاني في القرآن الكريم واللغة العربية» / للدكتور محمد حسن حسن جبل – الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر / نشر البربري بالغربية بمصر / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*187.* *دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب / لمحمد الأمين بن محمد المختار الجكني الشنقيطي / نشر دار عالم الفوائد بمكة / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ).*
*188.* *دقائق الفروق اللغوية في البيان القرآني / رسالة علمية جزء من متطلبات نيل درجة الدكتوراه من كلية التربية بجامعة بغداد لـمحمد ياس خضر الدوري (1426هـ=2005م).*
*189.* *دلالات التقديم والتأخير في القرآن الكريم «دراسة تحليلية» / للدكتور منير محمود المسيري / نشر مكتبة وهبه بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ=2005م).*
*190.* *الرد على المنطقيين «المسمَّى أيضًا نصيحة أهل الإيمان في الرد على منطق اليونان» / لتقي الدين أبي العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية الحرَّاني / تحقيق الشيخ عبد الصمد شرف الدين الكتبي / نشر مؤسسة الريان ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ=2005م).*
*191.* *رصف المباني في شرح حروف المعاني / لأحمد بن عبد النور المالقي / تحقيق أحمد محمد الخراط / مطبوعات مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*192.* *رموز الكنوز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز / للإمام الحافظ عز الدين عبد الرازق بن رزق الله الرَّسْعَنِي الحنبلي / تحقيق الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الملك بن عبد الله بن دهَيش / نشر مكتبة الأسدي بمكة المكرمة / الطبعة الأولى (1429هـ=2008م) (تسعة أجزاء).* 
*193.* *الروايات التفسيرية في فتح الباري / عبد المجيد الشيخ عبد الباري / نشر وقف السلام الخيري / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ=2006م).*
*194.* *روح المعاني في تفسير القرآن العظيم والسبع المثاني / لشهاب الدين الآلوسي / طبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي ببيروت / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*195.* *الروض الباسم في الذبِّ عن سنة أبي القاسم* *r** / لمحمد بن إبراهيم الوزير – المعروف بابن الوزير / بعناية علي بن محمد العمران / نشر دار عالم الفوائد / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*196.* *الزيادة على الأحكام الثابتة في القرآن الكريم بالسنة النبوية / جزء من متطلبات نيل درجة الماجستير في كلية الدراسات العليا بجامعة النجاح الوطنية بنابلس بفلسطين لمحمود محمد فائق محمد (2009م).*
*197.* *الزيادة والإحسان في علوم القرآن لابن عَقِيْلَة المكِّي / نشر مركز البحوث والدراسات بجامعة الشارقة / وأصل هذا الكتاب مجموعة رسائل جامعية (ماجستير) ضمن المساهمة في حملة تحقيق التراث / الطبعة الأولى (1427هـ=2006م) (عشرة أجزاء).* 
*198.* *سنة الرسول* *r** شقيقة القرآن / بحث للشيخ عبد الله بن زيد آل محمود ، صلة السنة بالقرآن الكريم / بحث للشيخ محمد نجيب المطيعي ، السنة النبوية المصدر الثاني للتشريع ، بحث للشيخ عبد العزيز بن صالح ، الحدود في الإسلام / بحث للقاضي محمد أفضل شيمة ، الشبهات الواردة في تعدد الزوجات والحروب والغزوات والحدود في الإسلام / بحث للمستشار علي علي منصور ، صلة السنة بالقرآن الكريم / بحث للشيخ محمد الطيب القاسمي / الجزء الأول من البحوث والدراسات المقدَّمة للمؤتمر العالمي الثالث للسيرة والسنة النبوية – المُقام بالدوحة (محرَّم 1400هـ) / نشر المكتبة العصرية ببيروت / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*199.* *السُّنَّة ومكانتها في التشريع الإسلامي / للدكتور مصطفى السباعي / نشر المكتب الإسلامي بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (2000م).*
*200.* *السؤال في ضوء القرآن الكريم «دراسة موضوعية» / جزء من متطلبات نيل درجة الماجستير في التفسير وعلوم القرآن بكلية أصول الدين بالجامعة الإسلامية بغزة لـوردة مصطفى كحيل (1430هـ=2009م).*
*201.* *السؤال والجواب في آيات الكتاب / لفضيلة الشيخ عطية محمد سالم / نشر دار الجوهرة بالمدينة المنورة / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ).*
*202.* *سيرة الرسول* *r** « صورة مُقَتبسة من القرآن الكريم » / لمحمد عزة دَروزة / نشر المكتبة العصرية ببيروت / ( د . ط ، د . ت) ، والكتاب على جزءين يختص الأول بالعهد المدني والثاني بالعهد المكي.*
*203.* *السيرة النبوية / لأبي الحسن علي الحسَني الندوي / نشر دار الشروق بجدة / الطبعة الثامنة (1409-1410هـ=1989م).*
*204.* *الشخصية الإنسانية في ضوء القرآن الكريم / للدكتور أحمد عبد الحميد غراب / نشر الهيئة العامة المصرية للكتاب (1985م).*
*205.* *شرح القواعد الحسان في تفسير للقرآن للعلّامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي / لمحمد بن صالح العثيمين / تحقيق أيمن بن عارف الدمشقي وآخرَين / نشر مكتبة السنة بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ=2002م).*
*206.* *شرح طيبة النشر في القراءات العشر / للإمام شهاب الدين ابن الجزري الدمشقي/ ضبطه وعلق عليه الشيخ أنس مهرة / نشر دار الكتب العلمية بيروت / الطبعة الثانية (1420هـ= 2000م).*
*207.* *شرح مقدمة في أصول التفسير لابن تيمية / للدكتور مساعد بن سليمان بن ناصر الطيار / نشر دار ابن الجوزي بالرياض / الطبعة الثانية (1428هـ).*
*208.* *الشرك في القديم والحديث / لأبي بكر محمد زكريا / نشر مكتبة الرشد بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1422هـ=2001م)(ثلاثة أجزاء).*
*209.* *الشريعة الإسلامية في القرآن الكريم / للدكتور عبد السلام التونجي (ثلاثة أجزاء) / نشر جمعية الدعوة الإسلامية العالمية بليبيا / الطبعة الثانية (1997م).*
*210.* *شطحات مصطفى محمود في تفسيراته العصرية للقرآن الكريم / للدكتور عبد المتعال الجبري / نشر دار الاعتصام بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*211.* *صحيح السيرة النبوية – المسمَّاة بالسيرة الذهبية / لمحمد بن رزق بن طرهوني / نشر دار ابن تيمية بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1410هـ) ، والكتاب مجلدان : يختص الأول منهما بذكر أحوال العرب في الجاهلية (من بدء أمر إسماعيل حتى البعثة) ، والثاني من بدء البعثة إلى الهجرة إلى المدينة.*
*212.* *الصحيح المسند من أسباب النزول / لأبي عبد الرحمن مقبل بن هادي الوادعي / نشر مكتبة صنعاء الأثرية بصنعاء / الطبعة الثانية (1425هـ=2004م).*
*213.* *صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي / نشر المطبعة المصرية / الطبعة الأولي (1347هـ= 1929م).*
*214.* *صفاء الكلمة / للدكتور عبد الفتاح لاشين / نشر دار المريخ بالرياض طبعة (1403هـ=1983م).*
*215.* *طبقات المفسرين / لأحمد بن محمد الأدنه وي / تحقيق سليمان بن صالح الخزي - الأستاذ بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / نشر مكتبة العلوم والحكم بالمدينة المنورة / الطبعة الأولى (1417هـ=1997م).*
*216.* *طرق استنباط الأحكام من القرآن الكريم «القواعد الأصولية اللغوية» / للدكتور عجيل جاسم النشيمي – كلية الشريعة جامعة الكويت / منشورات مؤسسة الكويت للتقدم العلمي بالكويت / الطبعة الثانية (1418هـ=1997م).*
*217.* *طريق الوصول إلى العلم المأمول بمعرفة القواعد والضوابط والأصول «مختارات من كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والعلامة ابن القيم : أكثر من 100قاعدة وضابط وأصل» / لعبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي / نشر دار البصيرة بالإسكندرية / الطبعة الأولى (2000م).*
*218.* *ظاهرة الإعراب في النحو العربي وتطبيقاتها في القرآن الكريم / للدكتور أحمد سليمان ياقوت – أستاذ الدراسات اللغوية بجامعتي الإسكندرية وبيروت / نشر دار المعرفة الجامعية بالإسكندرية / د . ط (1994م).*
*219.* *الظاهرة الجمالية في القرآن الكريم / لـنذير حمدان / نشر دار المنارة بجدة / الطبعة الأولى (1412هـ=1991م).*
*220.* *العجاب في بيان الأسباب / لشهاب الدين أبي الفضل أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن حجر العسقلاني / تحقيق أبي عبد الرحمن فواز أحمد زمَرلي / نشر دار ابن حزم ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1422هـ=2002م).*
*221.* *العقل والعلم في القرآن الكريم / للدكتور يوسف القرضاوي /ذ نشر مكتبة وهبه /الطبعة الأولي (1996م).*
*222.* *العقوبة البدنية في الفقه الإسلامي «دستوريتها وعلاقتها بالدفاع الشرعي» / للدكتور الحسيني سليمان جاد / نشر دار الشروق بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1411هـ=1991م).*
*223.* *العقيدة الإسلامية وأسسها / لعبد الرحمن حسن حنبكة الميداني / نشر دار القلم بدمشق / الطبعة الثانية (1399هـ=1979م).*
*224.* *عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة «مفهومها – خصائصها – خصائص أهلها» / لمحمد بن إبراهيم الحمد / دار ابن خزيمة / الطبعة الثانية (1419هـ=1998م).*
*225.* *علم إعراب القرآن «تأصيل وبيان» / للدكتور يوسف بن خلف العيساوي / نشر دار الصميعي بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1428هـ =2007م).*
*226.* *علم التفسير / للدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي / نشر دار المعارف / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*227.* *علم النفس «معرفة النفس الإنسانية في الكتاب والسنة» / لسميح عاطف الزين / نشر دار الكتاب اللبناني / الطبعة الأولى (1411هـ=1991م) (مجلدان).* 
*228.* *علوم التفسير / للدكتور عبد الله شحاته / نشر دار الشروق بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1421هـ=2001م).*
*229.* *علوم القرآن / للدكتور عبد الفتاح أبو سنَّة / نشر دار الشروق بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1416هـ=1995م).*
*230.* *علوم القرآن «مدخل إلى تفسير القرآن وبيان إعجازه» / للدكتور عدنان محمد زرزور – أستاذ التفسير والحديث بجامعة دمشق / نشر المكتب الإسلامي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1401هـ=1981م).*
*231.* *علوم القرآن بين البرهان والإتقان «دراسة مقارنة» / للدكتور حازم سعيد حَيدَر / نشر مكتبو دار الزمان بالمدينة المنورة / د . ط (1420هـ).*
*232.* *علوم القرآن عند الإمام الشنقيطي في تفسيره«أضواء القرآن في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن» / للدكتور صالح بن ناصر بن سليمان الناصر – الأستاذ بكلية التربية بجامعة ذالملك سعود / منشورات جامعة الملك سعود الإسلامية (1425هـ=2004م).*
*233.* *علوم القرآن عند الإمام الصادق / رسالة ماجستير في كلية الفقه جامعة الكوفة لستار جبار كاظم الدراجي (1428هـ=2007م).*
*234.* *علوم القرآن من خلال مقدمات التفاسير / للدكتور محمد صفاء شيخ إبراهيم حقي الأستاذ بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / نشر مؤسسة الرسالة ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1425هـ=2004م) (مجلدان).* 
*235.* *علوم القرآن وإعجازه وتاريخ توثيقه / للدكتور عدنان محمد زرزور / نشر دار الأعلام بالأردن / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ=2005م).*
*236.* *غرائب التفسير وعجائب التأويل / لمحمود بن حمزة الكرماني / تحقيق الدكتور شمران سركال يونس العجليّ / نشر دار القبلة للثقافة الإسلامية بجدّة / الطبعة الأولى (1408هـ) (مجلدان).* 
*237.* *غريب القرآن / لأبي بكر محمد بن عزيز السجستاني / تحقيق محمد أديب عبد الواحد جمران / نشر دار ابن قتيبة بالكويت (1416هـ=1995م).*
*238.* *الفاصلة في القرآن / لمحمد الحسناوي / نشر دار عمار بالأردن / الطبعة الثانية (1421هـ=2000م).*
*239.* *فتح القدير الجامع بين فني الرواية و الدراية في علم التفسير / للإمام محمد بن عبد الله الشوكاني / نشر مطبعة الحلبي بمصر / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*240.* *الفرقان والقرآن «قراءة إسلامية معاصرة ضمن الثوابت العلمية والضوابط المنهجية وهي مقدمات للتفسير العلمي للقرآن الكريم» / للشيخ خالد بن عبد الرحمن العك / نشر دار الحكمة بدمشق / الطبعة الثانية (1416هـ=1996م).*
*241.* *الفروق اللغوية / لأبي هلال العسكري / تحقيق وتعليق محمد إبراهيم سليم / نشر دار العلم والثقافة بالقاهرة / ( د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*242.* *فصول في أصول التفسير / للدكتور مساعد بن سليمان الطيار / نشر دار ابن الجوزي بالرياض / الطبعة الثالثة (1420هـ=1999م).*
*243.* *الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته «الشامل للأدلة الشرعية والآراء المذهبية وأهم النظريات الفقهية وتحقيق الأحاديث النبوية وتخريجها وفَهْرَسَة ألفبائية للموضوعات وأهم المسائل الفقهية» / للدكتور وهبه الزحيلي / نشر دار الفكر بدمشق / الطبعة الثانية (1405هـ=1985م) (ثمانية أجزاء).* 
*244.* *الفكر الديني في مواجهة العصر / لعفت محمد الشرقاوي / طبعة الشباب(1976م).*
*245.* *فنون الأفنان في عيون علوم القرآن / لأبي الفرج عبد الرحمن بن الجوزي / تحقيق وإكمال فوائده الدكتور حسن ضياء الدين عتر / نشر دار البشائر الإسلامية ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى ( 1408هـ1987م).*
*246.* *فواصل الآيات القرآنية الدكتور / كمال الدين عبد الغني المرسي - كلية تربية جامعة الإسكندرية / نشر المكتب الجامعي الحديث الإسكندرية / الطبعة الأولي (1420هـ=1999م).*
*247.* *الفوائد «المشوِّق إلى علوم القرآن وعلم البيان» / لشمس الدين أبي عبد الله محمد - المعروف بابن قيم الجوزية / تصحيح السيد بدر الدين النعساني / نشر مطبعة السعادة بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى 1327هـ).*
*248.* *قاموس القرآن «أو إصلاح الوجوه والنظائر في القرآن الكريم» / للحسين بن محمد الدامغاني / تحقيق وترتيب وإكمال وإصلاح عبد العزيز سيد الأهل / نشر دار العلم للملايين ببيروت / الطبعة الثالثة (1980م).*
*249.* *القراءات الشاذة «دراسة صوتية ودلالية» / للدكتور حمدي سلطان حسن أحمد العدوي – المدرس بكلية القرآن الكريم بجامعة الأزهر / نشر دار الصحابة للتراث بطنطا / الطبعة الأولى (1427هـ=2006م) (مجلدان).*
*250.* *القراءات الشاذة وتوجيهها في لغة العربية / لعبد الفتاح القاضي – شيخ معهد دسوق الأزهري / نشر دار الكتاب العربي ببيروت / (1401هـ=1981م) (د . ط).*
*251.* *القراءات وأثرها في التفسير والأحكام / رسالة دكتوراه في الشريعة الإسلامية من كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين بجامعة أم القرى لمحمد بن عمر بن سالم بازمول (1412 : 1413هـ).*
*252.* *القرآن الكريم معجزة ومنهج / لمحمد متولي الشعراوي / نشر دار الندوة الجديدة ببيروت / (د . ط ، د . ت) (ثلاثة أجزاء).*
*253.* *القرآن الكريم والتوراة والإنجيل والعلم / لموريس بوكاي / نشر دار المعارف ( د . ط) (1979م).*
*254.* *القرآن محاولة لفهم عصري / للدكتور مصطفى محمود نشر دار الشروق بيروت (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*255.* *القرآن معجزة العصور / للدكتور خفاجي وآخرين / نشر الهيئة العامة المصرية للكتاب(د . ط)(1988م).*
*256.* *القرآن والإعجاز العلمي / لمحمد إسماعيل إبراهيم / نشر دار الفكر العربي بالقاهرة (د . ط)(1977م).*
*257.* *القرآن والقراءات والأحرف السبعة / للأستاذ الدكتور عبد الغفور محمود مصطفى جعفر / نشر دار السلام بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1429هـ=2008م) (مجلدان).* 
*258.* *القرآن وقضايا الإنسان / للدكتورة عائشة عبد الرحمن (بنت الشاطئ) / نشر دار المعارف (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*259.* *القصة في القرآن الكريم / للإمام الأكبر الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوي / نشر دار نهضة مصر / الطبعة الأولى (1996م) (جزآن).* 
*260.* *قصص القرآن / لحمدي بن محمد نور الدين آل نوفل / نشر مكتبة المورد بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ=2002م).*
*261.* *القصص القرآني في منطوقه ومفهومه «مع دراسة تطبيقية لقصتي آدم ويوسف» / للدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب / نشر دار المعرفة ببيروت / الطبعة الثانية (1395هـ=1975م).*
*262.* *قضايا اللغة في كتب التفسير «المنهج ، التأويل ، الإعجاز» / للدكتور الهادي الجطلاوي / نشر دار محمد علي الحامي بتونس / الطبعة الأولى (1998م) ، والمؤلَّف في الأصل رسالة دكتوراه تحت عنوان (تفسير القرآن لغويًا«مناهجه وقضاياه») في كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بسوسة ،وقد نوقشت في (29/4/1997م).*
*263.* *قواعد التدبر الأمثل لكتاب الله* *Y** / لعبد الرحمن حسن حنبكة الميداني / نشر دار القلم / الطبعة الثانية (1989م).*
*264.* *قواعد الترجيح عند المفسرين «دراسة نظرية تطبيقية» / للدكتور حسين بن علي بن حسين الحربي / نشر دار القاسم بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1417هـ=1996م).*
*265.* *قواعد التفسير «جمعًا ودراسة» / لخالد بن عثمان السبت / نشر دار ابن عفَّان / الطبعة الأولى (1421هـ)(مجلدان).*
*266.* *قواعد المنهج السلفي في الفكر الإسلامي «بحوث في العقيدة الإسلامية» / للدكتور مصطفى حلمي - الأستاذ بكلية دار العلوم جامعة القاهرة - / نشر دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ=2005م).*
*267.* *قواعد نقد القراءات القرآنية «دراسة نظرية تطبيقية» / للدكتور عبد الباقي بن عبد الرحمن بن سراقة سيسي / نشر دار كنوز إشبيليا بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1430هـ=2009م).*
*268.* *القول بالصرفة في إعجاز القرآن «عرض ونقد» / للدكتور عبد الرحمن بن مَعَاضة الشهري – أستاذ الدراسات القرآنية المشارك بجامعة الملك سعود / نشر دار ابن الجوزي بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1432هـ).*
*269.* *كتاب التوحيد وإثبات صفات الرب عز وجل / لأبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة / تحقيق الدكتور عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم الشهوان / نشر دار الرشد بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1408هـ=1988م)(جزآن).* 
*270.* *الكتاب والقرآن « قراءة معاصرة » للدكتور محمد شحرور نشر الأهالي (د . ط ، د . ت) .* 
*271.* *كتابة البحث العلمي ومصادر الدراسات الإسلامية / للدكتور عبد الوهاب إبراهيم أبو سليمان / نشر دار الشروق بجدّة / الطبعة الثالثة (1406هـ=1986م).*
*272.* *الكشاف عن حقائق التنزيل وعيون الأقاويل في وجوه التأويل / لجار الله أبي القاسم محمود بن عمر الزمخشري / تحقيق الشيخ عادل أحمد عبد الموجود ، والشيخ علي محمد معوض / نشر مكتبة العبيكان بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1418هـ=1998م)(ستة مجلدات).*
*273.* *كفاية المُعاني في حروف المعاني / لعبد الله الكردي البَيْتوشي / شرح وتحقيق شفيع برهاني / نشر دار اقرأ بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ=2005م).*
*274.* *الكلمات الإسلامية في الحقل القرآني / للدكتور عبد العال سالم مكرم / نشر مؤسسة الرسالة ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1407هـ=1996م).*
*275.* *كمال اللغة القرآنية بين حقائق الإعجاز وأوهام الخصوم «نظرات فيما أثير من شبهات وأوهام» / للدكتور محمد محمد داود – عميد معهد معلمي القرآن بالقاهرة والخبير بمجمع اللغة العربية / نشر دار المنار بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*276.* *كيف نتعامل مع القرآن / لمحمد الغزالي / نشر نهضة مصر / الطبعة السابعة (2005م).*
*277.* *كيف نتعامل مع القرآن العظيم؟ / للدكتور يوسف القرضاوي / نشر دار الشروق (1421هـ).*
*278.* *كيف نفهم الإسلام؟ / لمحمد الغزالي / نشر نهضة مصر / الطبعة الثالثة (2005م).*
*279.* *اللآليء الحسان في علوم القرآن / للدكتور موسى شاهين لاشين / نشر دار الشروق بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ=2002م).*
*280.* *اللغات في القرآن / أخبر به إسماعيل بن عمرو المقرئ عن عبد الله بن الحسين بن حسنون المقرئ بإسناده إلى ابن عباس / تحقيق صلاح الدين المنجد / نشر الرسالة بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1365هـ=1946م).*
*281.* *لمحات في علوم القرآن واتجاهات التفسير / للدكتور محمد بن لطفي الصبَّاغ / نشر المكتب الإسلامي ببيروت / الطبعة الثالثة (1410هـ=1990م).*
*282.* *اللهجات العربية في القراءات القرآنية / للدكتور عبده الراجحي / نشر دار المعرفة الجامعية بالإسكندرية / (د . ط) (1996م).*
*283.* *مباحث في إعجاز القرآن / للدكتور مصطفى مسلم / نشر دار المسلم بالرياض / الطبعة الثانية (1416هـ=1996م).*
*284.* *مباحث في علوم القرآن / للدكتور مناع القطان / نشر مكتبة وهبة بمصر / الطبعة الحادية عشرة (2000م).*
*285.* *المبادئ الأساسية لفهم القرآن / لأبي الأعلى المودودي / تعريب خليل أحمد الحامدي / نشر دار القلم بالكويت / الطبعة الثالثة (1391هـ=1971م).*
*286.* *المبني للمجهول وتراكيبه ودلالته في القرآن العظيم / للدكتور شرف الدين الراجحي – المدرس في كلية الآداب بجامعة الإسكندرية / نشر دار المعرفة الجامعية بالإسكندرية / (د . ط)(1999م).*
*287.* *المتشابه اللفظي في القرآن الكريم وأسراره البلاغية / رسالة دكتوراه في اللغة العربية وعلومها من كلية اللغة العربية بجامعة أم القرى لصالح عبد الله محمد الشثري (1421هـ=2001م).*
*288.* *مجاز القرآن / لأبي عبيدة معمر بن المثنى التيمي / معارضة بالأصول والتعليق للدكتور محمد فؤاد سزكين / نشر مكتبة الخانجي بالقاهرة (د . ط ، د . ت) (جزآن).*

----------


## محمد أحمد حميده

*289.* *المجتبى من مشكل إعراب القرآن الكريم / للأستاذ الدكتور أحمد بن محمد الخراط – وكيل مركز الدراسات القرآنية بالمجمَّع / منشورات مجمَّع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف (1426هـ)(أربعة أجزاء في مجلد واحد).*
*290.* *المجتمع الإنساني في ظل الإسلام / لمحمد أبو زهرة / نشر الدار السعودية بجدَّة / الطبعة الثانية (1401هـ=1981م).*
*291.* *المجمل والمفصَّل في القرآن الكريم «دراسة موضوعية» / جزء من متطلبات نيل درجة الماجستير في كلية الفقه بجامعة الكوفة لسكينة عزيز عباس الفتلاوي (1427هـ=2006م).*
*292.* *المحاور الخمسة للقرآن الكريم / لمحمد الغزالي / نشر دار الشروق / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*293.* *المحتسب في تبيين وجوه شواذ القراءات والإيضاح عنها / لأبي الفتح عثمان بن جني / تحقيق علي النجدي ناصف وآخرين / منشورات المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية – لجنة إحياء كتب السنة بالقاهرة (1405هـ=1994م)(مجلدان  ).*
*294.* *المحرَّر في أسباب نزول القرآن من خلال الكتب التسعة «دراسة الأسباب رواية ودراية» / للدكتور خالد بن سليمان المزيني / نشر دار ابن الجوزي بالمملكة العربية السعودية / الطبعة الأولى (1427هـ) (جزآن).* 
*295.* *المحرَّر في علوم القرآن / للدكتور مساعد بن سليمان بن ناصر الطيار / الناشر مركز الدراسات والمعلومات القرآنية بمعهد الإمام الشاطبي التابع للجمعية الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بمحافظة جدَّة / الطبعة الثانية (1429هـ=2008م).*
*296.* *محمد «خاتم المرسلين» / لشوقي ضيف / نشر دار المعارف بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*297.* *المختار من علوم القرآن الكريم – الجزء الأول : القرآن الكريم من التنزيل إلى التدوين والترتيل / للدكتور أبو الوفا أحمد عبد الآخر / نشر المكتب المصري الحديث بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ=2002م).*
*298.* *مداخل إعجاز القرآن / لمحمد محمد شاكر / نشر دار المدني بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ=2002م).*
*299.* *مدخل إلى فلسفة الدين / للدكتور محمد عثمان الخشت – كلية الآداب بجامعة القاهرة / نشر دار قباء بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*300.* *المدخل لدراسة القرآن الكريم / للدكتور محمد محمد أبو شهبة / نشر دار اللواء بالرياض / الطبعة الثالثة / (1407هـ=1987م).*
*301.* *المدخل لعلم تفسير كتاب الله تعالى / لأبي البصر أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد السمرقندي / تحقيق صفوان عدنان داوودي / نشر دار القلم بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1408هـ=1988م).*
*302.* *المدخل لعلوم القرآن والعلوم الإسلامية / للدكتور محمد أمين فرشوخ / نشر دار الفكر العربي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1990م).*
*303.* *مذاهب التفسير الإسلامي / لإجنتس جولد تسهير / ترجمة عبد الحليم النجار / نشر دار الكتب الحديثة بالقاهرة (1955م).*
*304.* *المرجعية العليا في الإسلام للقرآن والسنة «ضوابط ومحاذير في الفهم والتفسير» / للدكتور يوسف القرضاوي / نشر مكتبة وهبة بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*305.* *المرشد الوجيز إلى علوم تتعلق بالكتاب العزيز / لأبي القاسم شهاب الدين عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم المقدسي الدمشقي المعروف بأبي شامة / تحقيق طيار آلتي قولاج / نشر دار صادر ببيروت / (د . ط)(1375هـ=1975م).*
*306.* *المرويات والآراء في النَّسْخ من خلال تفسير ابن جرير الطبري «جمعًا وتخريجًا ودراسةً» / رسالة ماجستير في الكتاب والسنة من كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين بجامعة أم القرى لمحمد بن علي بن عبدان الغامدي (1420هـ).*
*307.* *مسائل الرازي وأجوبتها من غرائب آي التنزيل «يحتوي على أكثر من مأتي وألف سؤال» / لمحمد بن أبي بكر بن عبد القادر الرازي / تحقيق إبراهيم عطوة عوض المدرس بالأزهر الشريف / نشر مكتبة مصطفى البابي الحلبي بمصر / الطبعة الأولى (1381هـ=1961م).*
*308.* *مشكل القرآن الكريم «بحث حول استشكال المفسرين لآيات القرآن الكريم : أسبابه وأنواعه وطرق دفعه» / لعبد الله بن حمد المنصور / نشر دار ابن الجوزي بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1426هـ).*
*309.* *مشكلات القرآن الكريم « وتفسير سورة الفاتحة مع مقدمة في التفسير وثلاث مقالات» / للشيخ محمد عبده / نشر دار مكتبات الحياة ببيروت / (1969م).*
*310.* *مصادر الاستدلال على مسائل الاعتقاد «منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في الاستدلال على مسائل الاعتقاد» / لعثمان علي حسن / نشر دار الوطن بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1413هـ).*
*311.* *مصاعد النظر للإشراف على مقاصد السور / لبرهان الدين أبي الحسن إبراهيم بن عمر البقاعي الشافعي / تحقيق الدكتور عبد السميع محمد أحمد حسنين الأستاذ بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / نشر مكتبة المعارف بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1408هـ=1987م) (ثلاثة أجزاء).* 
*312.* *مع المفسرين والكتاب / لأحمد محمد جمال / نشر القاهرة / (د . ط) (1954م).*
*313.* *معارج التفكر ودقائق التدبر «تفسير تدبُّري للقرآن الكريم بحسب ترتيب النزول وِفق منهج كتاب "قواعد التدبر الأمثل لكتاب الله عزَّ وجلَّ" / لعبد الرحمن حسن حنبكة الميداني / نشر دار القلم بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1420هـ=2000م) (ثلاثة مجلدات).*
*314.* *معاني القرآن وإعرابه / للزجاج أبي إسحق إبراهيم بن السَّرِي / شرح وتحقيق الدكتور عبد الجليل عبده شلبي / نشر عالم الكتب ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1408هـ=1988م)(خمسة أجزاء).*
*315.* *معاني النحو / للدكتور فاضل صالح السمرَّائي / نشر شركة العاتك لصناعة الكتاب بالقاهرة / الطبعة الثانية (1423هـ=2003م)(أربعة أجزاء).*
*316.* *معترك الأقران في إعجاز القرآن / لجلال الدين عبد الرحمن أبي بكر السيوطي / ضبطه وصحَّحه وكتب فهارسه أحمد شمس الدين / نشر دار الكتب العلمية بيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1408هـ=1988م) (ثلاثة مجلدات).*
*317.* *معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة في توحيد الأسماء والصفات / للدكتور محمد بن خليفة التميمي – عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة / نشر دار إيلاف الدولية بالكويت / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*318.* *معجزة القرآن / للشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي / نشر أخبار اليوم / (د . ط ، د . ت) (عشرة أجزاء).*
*319.* *معجزة القرآن الجديدة «بنية الآيات والسور» / عمر النجدي / نشر دار ابن قتيبة بالكويت / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*320.* *معجم ألفاظ العقيدة / لأبي عبد الله عامر عبد الله فالح / نشر مكتبة العبيكان بالرياض / (1417هـ=1997م).*
*321.* *معجم القراءات / الدكتور عبد اللطيف الخطيب / نشر دار سعد الدين بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1422هـ=2002م) (أربعة مجلدات).*
*322.* *المعرَّب في القرآن الكريم «دراسة تأصيلية دلالية»/ للدكتور محمد السيد علي بلاسي / نشر جمعية الدعوة الإسلامية العالمية بليبيا / الطبعة الأولى (1369من وفاة رسول الله* *r** = 2001م).*
*323.* *معرفة البدع / لمحمد بن حسين الجيزاني / نشر الدار المتحدة بدمشق / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ=2002م).*
*324.* *مفاتيح الغيب لفخر الدين الرازي / نشر دار الفكر بيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1401هـ=1981م)(اثنان وثلاثون جزءًا).*
*325.* *مفتاح الجنة في الاحتجاج بالسنة / لجلال الدين عبد الرحمن أبي بكر السيوطي / تحقيق مصطفى عبد القادر عطا / نشر دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1407هـ=1987م).*
*326.* *المفردات في غريب القرآن / لأبي القاسم الحسين بن محمد المعروف بالراغب الأصبهاني / تحقيق محمد سيد كيلاني / نشر دار المعرفة ببيروت / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*327.* *المفسرون بين التأويل والإثبات في آيات الصفات / للشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن المغراوي / نشر مؤسسة الرسالة / (د . ط ، د . ت) (أربعة أجزاء).*
*328.* *المفصَّل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام / للدكتور جواد علي / الطبعة الثانية (1413هـ=1993م) (عشرة أجزاء).* 
*329.* *مفهوم التفسير والتأويل والاستنباط والتدبر والمفسِّر / للدكتور مساعد بن سليمان بن ناصر الطيار / نشر دار ابن الجوزي بالرياض/ الطبعة الثانية _1427هـ).*
*330.* *المقاصد العامة للشريعة الإسلامية / للدكتور يوسف حامد العالم / نشر الدار العالمية للكتاب الإسلامي بالرياض لحساب المعهد العالمي للفكر الإسلامي بالولايات المتحدة / الطبعة الثانية (1415هـ=1994م).*
*331.* *مقال في الإنسان «دراسة قرآنية» / للدكتور عائشة عبد الرحمن – بنت الشاطئ / نشر دار المعارف بالقاهرة / الطبعة الثانية (د . ت).*
*332.* *مقالات في علوم القرآن وأصول التفسير / للدكتور مساعد بن سليمان بن ناصر الطيار / نشر دار المحدِّث بالمملكة العربية السعودية / الطبعة الأولى (1425هـ).*
*333.* *مقاييس اللغة لأبي الحسين أحمد بن فارس زكريا / تحقيق عبد السلام محمد هارون / نشر دار الفكر / (د . ط) (1399هـ=1979م) .*
*334.* *مقاييس نقد متون السنة / للدكتور مسفر عزم الله الدّميني – الأستاذ بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمدبن سعود الإسلامية / ينشر المؤلف الكتاب بنفسه وعنوانه : الرياض ص.ب(17999) / الطبعة الأولى (1404هـ=1984م).*
*335.* *المقتبس من اللهجات العربية والقرآنية / للدكتور محمد سالم محيسن / نشر المكتبة الأزهرية للتراث بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1389هـ=1978م).*
*336.* *المقدمات الأساسية في علوم القرآن / لعبد الله بن يوسف الجُدَيْع منشورات مركز البحوث الإسلامية ببريطانيا / توزيع مؤسسة الريان / الطبعة الأولى ( 1422هـ=2001م).*
*337.* *مقدمة جامع التفاسير «مع تفسير الفاتحة ومطالع البقرة» / لأبي القاسم الراغب الأصبهاني / تحقيق الدكتور أحمد حسن فرحات / نشر دار الدعوة بالكويت / الطبعة الأولى (1405هـ=1984م).*
*338.* *مقدمة في أسباب اختلاف المسلمين وتفرقهم / لمحمد العبده وطارق عبد الحليم / نشر دار الأرقم بالكويت / الطبعة الثانية (1406هـ=1986م).*
*339.* *مقومات الإنسانية في القرآن الكريم / للدكتور أحمد إبراهيم مهنا / سلسلة البحوث الإسلامية / السنة الواحدة والثلاثون الكتاب الثاني (1421هـ=2000م)*
*340.* *المكتفى في الوقف والابتدا في كتاب الله عز وجل / لأبي عمرو عثمان بن سعيد الداني الأندلسي / تحقيق الدكتور يوسف عبد الرحمن المرعشلي / نشر مؤسسة الرسالة ببيروت / الطبعة الثانية (1407هـ=1987م).*
*341.* *من الوحي إلى دارون «قضية الخلق» / الدكتور حسن حامد عطية / نشر دار الخيَّال بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1999م).*
*342.* *من بلاغة النظم العربي «دراسة تحليلية لمسائل علم المعاني» للدكتور عبد العزيز عبد المعطي عرفة (جزآن) نشر عالم الكتب ببيروت / الطبعة الثانية (1405هـ=1984م).*
*343.* *من حديث القرآن عن الإنسان / للدكتور علي محمد حسن العماري / سلسة دعوة الحق (تنشرها رابطة العالم الإسلامي بمكة المكرمة) :السنة الثامنة – العدد(87) –(1409هـ=1989م).*
*344.* *المناسبات في القرآن الكريم «ودراسة تطبيقية في سورتي الفاتحة والبقرة من تفسير الفخر الرازي» / رسالة ماجستير في الكتاب والسنة من كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين بجامعة أم القرى لعبد الله بن مقبل بن ظافر القرني (1412 : 1413هـ).*
*345.* *مناهج المفسرين / للدكتور مساعد مسلم آل جعفر / نشر دار المعرفة / الطبعة الأولى (1980م).*
*346.* *مناهج المفسرين «القسم الأول : التفسير في عصر الصحابة» / للدكتور مصطفى مسلم / نشر دار المسلم بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1415هـ).*
*347.* *مناهج المفسرين من العصر الأول إلى العصر الحديث « الجزء الأول : التفسير بالمأثور»/ للدكتور محمود النقراشي السيد علي / نشر مكتبة النهضة بالقصيم / الطبعة الأولى (1407هـ=1986م).*
*348.* *مناهل العرفان في علوم القرآن / للشيخ محمد عبد العظيم الزرقاني / تحقيق فواز أحمد زمَرلي / نشر دار الكتاب العربي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1415هـ=1995م) (جزآن).* 
*349.* *منزلة السنة في التشريع الإسلامي / للدكتور محمد أمان بن علي الجامي – العميد بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة / منشورات الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة / (د . ت) .*
*350.* *منع جواز المجاز في المُنَزَّل للتعبُّد والإعجاز / لمحمد الأمين بن محمد المختار الجكني الشنقيطي / نشر دار عالم الفوائد / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*351.* *منهج ابن عطية في تفسير القرآن الكريم / للدكتور عبد الوهاب عبد الوهاب فايد - المدرس بكلية أصول الدين / الهيئة العامة لشئون المطابع الأميرية (1393هـ=1973م).*
*352.* *منهج ابن كثير في التفسير / للدكتور سليمان بن إبراهيم اللاحم / نشر دار المسلم بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1420هـ=1999م).*
*353.* *منهج الاستدلال على مسائل الاعتقاد عند أهل السنة والجماعة / لعثمان بن علي حسن / نشر مكتبة الرشد بالرياض / الطبعة الخامسة (1427هـ=2006م)(مجلدان  ).*
*354.* *منهج الاستقراء في الفكر الإسلامي«أصوله وتطوره» / الدكتور عبد الزهرة البندر / نشر دار الحكمة بلندن / الطبعة الأولى (1413هـ=1992م).*
*355.* *منهج الاستنباط من القرآن الكريم / للدكتور فهد بن مبارك بن عبد الله الوهبي / نشر مركز الدراسات والمعلومات القرآنية بمعهد الإمام الشاطبي بجدة / الطبعة الأولى(1428هـ=2007م).*
*356.* *منهج الإمام ابن جرير الطبري في الترجيح / للدكتور حسين علي الحربي – عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة جازان / نشر دار الجنادرية بالأردن / الطبعة الأولى(1429هـ=2008م).*
*357.* *منهج الإمام الشوكاني في العقيدة / للدكتور عبد الله نومْسُوك / نشر دار القلم والكتاب / (د . ط ، د .ت).*
*358.* *منهج البحث في العلوم الإسلامية / للدكتور محمد الدسوقي / نشر دار الثقافة بالكويت / الطبعة الثانية (2003م).*
*359.* *منهج التلقي والاستدلال بين أهل السنة والمبتدعة / لأحمد بن عبد الرحمن الصُويَان / سلسلة المنتدى الإسلامي/ ( د . ط ، د . ت ).*
*360.* *منهج السلف والمتكلمين في موافقة العقل للنقل وأثر المنجين في العقيدة / لجابر إدريس علي أمير / نشر أضواء السلف بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1419هـ=1998م)(ثلاثة أجزاء).*
*361.* *منهج الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في العقيدة / تامر محمد محمود متولي / نشر دار ماجد عسيري بجدَّة / الطبعة الأولى (1425هـ=2004م).*
*362.* *منهج النقد في التفسير / للدكتور إحسان الأمين / نشر دار الهادي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1428هـ=2007م).*
*363.* *منهج إمام الحرمين في دراسة العقيدة «عرض ونقد»/ للدكتور أحمد بن عبد اللطيف بن عبد الله آل عبد اللطيف / نشر مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية / الطبعة الأولى (1414هـ=1993م).*
*364.* *منهج شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في تقرير عقيدة التوحيد / لإبراهيم بن محمد بن عبد الله البريكان / نشر دار ابن القيِّم بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1425هـ=2004م) (مجلدان).*
*365.* *منهج علماء الحديث والسنة في أصول الدين«علم الكلام» / للأستاذ الدكتور مصطفى حلمي / نشر دار الدعوة بالإسكندرية / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*366.* *منهجية ابن أبي جمعة الهَبْطي في أوقاف القرآن الكريم / الشيخ بن حنيفة العابدين / نشر دار الإمام مالك بالجزائر / الطبعة الأولى (1427هـ=2006م).*
*367.* *منهجية البحث العلمي وضوابطه في الإسلام / الدكتور حلمي عبد المنعم صابر / منشورات سلسلة دعوة الحق التابعة لرابطة العالم الإسلامي / العدد (183) (1418هـ).*
*368.* *الموافقات لأبي إسحق إبراهيم بن موسى بن محمد اللخمي الشاطبي / ضبط نصَّه وقدَّم له وعلَّق عليه وخرَّج أحاديثه أبو عبيدة مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان (ستة مجلدات) / نشر دار ابن عفَّان بالمملكة العربية السعودية / الطبعة الأولى (1417هـ=1997م).*
*369.* *الموسوعة القرآنية المتخصصة / من إصدارات الأزهر الشريف ( 1424هـ=2003م) تحت إشراف وزير الأوقاف : محمود حمدي زقزوق وبأقلام مجموعة من العلماء.*
*370.* *موسوعة عباس محمود العقاد الإسلامية / نشر دار الكتاب العربي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1970م).*
*371.* *موسوعة علوم القرآن / للدكتور عبد القادر منصور / نشر دار القلم العربي بدمشق / الطبعة الأولي (1422هـ=2002م).*
*372.* *موسوعة معاني الحروف العربية / للدكتور علي جاسم سلمان / نشر دار أسامة بعمَّان / (د . ط)(2003م).*
*373.* *الموصول لفظـَا الموصول معنىً في القرآن الكريم من أول سورة يس إلى آخر القرآن الكريم «جمعًا ودراسةً» / خلود شاكر فهيد العبدلي / من منشورات مركز تفسير بالرياض / الطبعة الأولى (1431هـ).*
*374.* *المُوضِح عن جهة إعجاز القرآن «الصرفة» / لعلي بن الحسين الموسَوِي – الشريف المرتضى / تحقيق محمد رضا الأنصاري القُمِّيَ / نشر الآستانة الرضوية المقدسة / الطبعة الأولى (1424هـ=1382ش).*
*375.* *موقف المدرسة العقلية الحديثة من الحديث النبوي الشريف «دراسة تفسيرية على تفسير المنار» لشفيق بن عبد بن عبد الله شقير / نشر المكتب الإسلامي ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1419هـ=1998م).*
*376.* *ناسخ الحديث ومنسوخه / لأبي حفص عمر بن أحمد بن عثمان بن شاهين / تحقيق وتصحيح سمير بن أمين الزُّهَيري / نشر مكتبة المنار بالقاهرة / ( د . ط ، د . ت).*
*377.* *الناسخ والمنسوخ في القرآن الكريم «مما اجتمع عليه واختلف فيه عن العلماء من أصحاب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – والتابعين والفقهاء وشرح ما ذكروه بينًّا وما فيه من اللغة والنظر » / لأبي جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن إسماعيل الصفار المرادي النحوي المصري / المعروف بأبي جعفر النحَّاس / رواية أبي بكر محمد بن علي بن أحمد الإدفوي النحوي / نشر المكتبة العلامية بالقاهرة (1357هـ=1938م).*
*378.* *الناسخ والمنسوخ لأبي المنصور عبد القاهر البغدادي / تحقيق حلمي كامل عبد الهادي / نشر دار العدوي بعمَّان (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*379.* *النبأ العظيم – نظرات جديدة في القرآن الكريم – لمحمد عبد الله دراز / نشر مكتبة السعادة بالقاهرة / (د . ط) (1960م).*
*380.* *نحو منهج لتفسير القرآن / الدكتور محمد الصادق عرجون – عميد أصول الدين بالأزهر سابقا / نشر الدار السعودية / الطبعة الثالثة (1399هـ=1979م).*
*381.* *نحو منهج لتفسير القرآن الكريم / لمحمد الصادق عرجون / نشر العصر الحديث (د .ط)(1972م).*
*382.* *الندوة العالمية عن الفقه الإسلامي وأصوله وتحديات القرن الواحد والعشرين «مقاصد الشريعة وسبل تحقيقها في المجتمعات المعاصرة» (المجلد الأول) – أوراق العمل باللغة العربية / (8 : 10 أغسطس 2006م = 14 : 16 رجب 1427هـ) / تنظيم – ونشر – قسم الفقه وأصوله والمعهد العالمي لوحدة الأمة الإسلامية بالجامعة الإسلامية العالمية بماليزيا.*
*383.* *نزول القرآن الكريم / للدكتور محمد بن عبد الرحمن الشايع – الأستاذ في كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / نشر مكتبة الملك فهد / الطبعة الأولى (1418هـ=1997م).*
*384.* *نزول القرآن على سبعة أحرف / للشيخ مناع القطَّان / نشر مكتبة وهبه بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1991م).*
*385.* *النسخ في القرآن بين المؤيدين والمعارضين / للشيخ محمد محمود ندا – مدير عام بوزارة الأوقاف بمصر / نشر مكتبة الدار العربية بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1417هـ=1996م).*
*386.* *النسخ في دراسات الأصوليين «دراسة مقارنة» / للدكتورة نادية شريف العمري / نشر مؤسسة الرسالة ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1405هـ=1985م).*
*387.* *نظرات في الإعجاز البياني في القرآن الكريم «نظريا وتطبيقيا» / لسامي محمد هشام حريز – ماجستير التفسير وعلوم القرآن بالجامعة الأردنية / نشر دار الشروق بالأردن / الطبعة الأولى (2006م).*
*388.* *نظرات في القرآن الكريم / للشيخ محمد الغزالي / نشر مكتبة نهضة مصر / الطبعة الثانية (1999م).*
*389.* *نظرية النسخ في الشرائع السماوية / للدكتور شعبان محمد إسماعيل / نشر دار السلام بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1408هـ-1988م).*
*390.* *نظم الدرر في تناسب الآيات والسور / لبرهان الدين البقاعي / نشر دار الكتاب الإسلامي بالقاهرة / (د . ط ، د . ت) (اثنان وعشرون جزءًا).*
*391.* *نقد التفسير العلمي والعددي للقرآن الكريم «نماذج وتطبيقات» / للدكتور أحمد محمد الفاضل / منشورات مركز الناقد الثقافي بدمشق / (د . ط ، د . ت).*
*392.* *نقض المنطق / لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية / تحقيق المخطوط للشيخين : محمد بن عبد الرازق حمزة وسليمان بن عبد الرحمن الصنيع وتصحيح محمد حامد الفقي / نشر مكتبة السنة المحمدية بالقاهرة / ( د . ط ، د . ت ).*
*393.* *نواسخ القرآن للعلامة ابن الجوزي / تحقيق محمد أشرف علي الملباري / منشورات المجلس العلمي لإحياء التراث الإسلامي التابع للجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة / الطبعة الأولى (1404هـ=1984م).*
*394.* *نواقض الإيمان القولية والعملية / للدكتور عبد العزيز بن محمد بن علي العبد اللطيف / نشر مَدار الوطن بالرياض / الطبعة الثالثة (1427هـ).*
*395.* *نيل السائرين في طبقات المفسرين / للعلامة محمد طاهر / نشر مكتبة اليمان بباكستان / الطبعة الثالثة (1421هـ=2000م).*
*396.* *هذا القرآن «قصة الذكر الحكيم تدوينًا وتفكيرًا» / الدكتور صابر طعيمة / نشر دار الجيل ببيروت / (د . ط) (1399هـ=1979م).*
*397.* *هل في القرآن أعجمي؟ «نظرة جديدة إلى موضوع قديم» / للدكتور علي فهمي خشيم – الأستاذ بجامعة الفاتح بطرابلس / نشر دار الشرق الأوسط ببيروت / الطبعة الأولى (1997م).*
*398.* *هل محمد* *r** عبقريٌّ مصلحٌ أم نبيٌّ مرسَلٌ؟ / للدكتور محمد شيخاني / نشر دار قتيبة ببيروت / الطبعة الثانية (1415هـ=1995م).*
*399.* *وجوه البيان في نعوت القرآن / رسالة دكتوراه من كلية اللغة العربية بجامعة أم القرى لصالحة محمد علي خفاجي (1411هـ=1991م) (مجلدان).*
*400.* *الوجوه والنظائر في القرآن الكريم / للدكتورة سلوى محمد العوا / نشر دار الشروق بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (1419هـ=1998م).*
*401.* *الوجوه والنظائر لألفاظ كتاب الله العزيز / لأبي عبد الله الحسين بن محمد الدامغاني / تحقيق عربي عبد الحميد علي / نشر دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت / (د . ط ، د . ت) .*
*402.* *الوحي المحمدي « ثبوت النبوة بالقرآن ، ودعوة شعوب المدينة إلى الإسلام : دين الأخوّة ، الإنسانية ، والسلام » / لمحمد رشيد رضا / نشر مؤسسة عز الدين ببيروت / الطبعة الثالثة (1406هـ).*
*403.* *وصايا الرسول* *r** والخلفاء الراشدين / لعبد الحميد شاكر / نشر (جروس برس) بطرابلس لبنان / الطبعة الأولى (1415هـ=1994م).*
*404.* *وصايا القرآن الكريم «مضامينها وأهدافها دراسة في التفسير الموضوعي» / رسالة ماجستير في الكتاب والسنة من جامعة الحاج لخضر بالجزائر لـصورية العيادي (1428 – 1429هـ)=(2007 – 2008م).*
*405.* *الوقف على «كلا وبلى» في القرآن / لأبي محمد مكي بن أبي طالب القيسي / تحقيق الدكتور حسين نصَّار / نشر مكتبة الثقافة الدينية ببور سعيد مصر / الطبعة الأولى (1423هـ=2003م).*
*406.* *وهم الإعجاز العلمي / للدكتور خالد منتصر / نشر دار العين بالقاهرة / الطبعة الأولى (2005م).*

----------


## محمد أحمد حميده

يبدو من الباحثين عدم اعتدادهم بما عرضته عليهم 
وقد كنت أتمنى المشاركة ومناقشة ما عرضته ونقده سواء بالسلب أو بالإيجاب

----------


## الادريسي أبو أنس

بارك الله في جهودك يا أخي الكريم

----------


## محمد أحمد حميده

فلكل علم من العلوم ضوابط تحكمه ، هذه الضوابط تمثل مجتمعة منهجًا أصيلا في التفسير ، ينبغي التحاكم إليه عند تقييم أي منهج من مناهج المفسرين.

----------


## محمد أحمد حميده

أرجو من شيوخنا الكرام الإشارة إلى أي مدى يستطيع هذا القالب خدمة القرآن الكريم وخدمة مناهج المفسرين.

----------


## محمد أحمد حميده

أرجو من الأخوة الكرام التكرُّم بإبداء أرائهم حول هذا المخطط علمًا بأني أرسلت هذا المخطط لكن بتطبيق على التفسير الوسيط للإمام الأكبر محمد سيد طنطاوي وليس الدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب وقد تفضَّل عليَّ بإبداء رأيه ، وهو ما نصُّه:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وبعد :
فقد قرأت مخططكم كاملاً وهو دقيقٌ ومفصلٌ وعلى مستوىً رفيع إلا أن تطبيقه على تفسير الشيخ الطنطاوي وتسمية الشيخ بالإمام الأعظم فيه نظر 
فإما أن تطبقه على تفسير آخر يستحق صاحبه هذه الخدمة
أو تغير الموضوع إلى موضوع آخر 
مع تحياتي ودعواتي بالتوفيق ..

----------


## ضياء العزاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نرجوا منطم ان ترشدزنا بطريقة الحصول على كتاب:منهج الدكتور عبد الكريم الخطيب في تفسيره "التفسير القرآني للقرآن" دراسة مقارنة نقدية مع تحياتي لكم جميعا   اخوكم الدكتور ضياء العزاوي جامعة ديالى -كلية التربية

----------

